# Unigine Heaven 3.0 Diskussionsthread



## Softy (10. März 2012)

Auf Grund erhöhten Diskussionsbedarfs () im Ranking Thread, bitte hier weiter spammen


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

So, nochma getestet. Ich hab mit der Nvidia GTX 470 @ 800/2000/1600MHz bei nem CPU-Takt von 2,6GHz 1110 Punkte (oder was auch immer). Mit 3,2GHz hab ich nur 865 Punkte (oder was auch immer. Bei gleichem Takt der Graka.  Merkwürdig.

Mag zwar sein, dass es dem Benchmarkdinges relativ egal ist, wie hoch der CPU-Takt ist, aber dass das Endresultat mit höherem CPU-Takt schlechter ist, als mit Geringerem ist doch bissel strange.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

Oh das kann einiges an Gründen haben. Hast du auch die Spannung genug angehoben für die CPU und vorallem die HT (FSB) Spannung auch? Das ist bei dem alten Chipsatz sehr wichtig, sonst verhungert die Ram Anbindung!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

Hört sich ja echt komisch an 
Ich hatte komischerweiße mit 5GHz auch ein par MHz weniger als mit stock aber gleich so viel nicht!


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

Ich hab das erste mal meine CPU übertaktet. Kein Plan. Ich hab einfach mal alles hoch gehauen. Alles stabil. Nur die Leistung im Benchmark leidet. Aber kein Absturz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

Dann erhöhe mal die Spannung ein wenig. Hast du die CPU auch mit Prim95 getestet ob sie wirklich stabil ist?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

Es könnten ja Kerne ausgefallen sein, auch wenn die CPU wie gesagt nicht gefordert wird! Aber bei AMD geht das sehr sehr schnell!!!


----------



## PitBull (11. März 2012)

Also habe ja nun herausgefunden wie ein paar Punkte mehr gehen aber bei 720P MultiGPU habe ich nicht meine Punkte erreichen können. Denke mal gerade im MultiGPU und 720P können die Karten nicht voll arbeiten. Hätte ich Bock würde ich ja noch einmal mit 4,5Ghz, 5Ghz und 5,2Ghz testen... aber glaube wird diese WE nix mehr.

Nächste Problem ist, ich habe hier im Hobby Zimmer fast 25° dank Frau und da kommen die Karten an die 50° womit ich diese nicht mit 1050GPU durch den Benchmark bekomme. 1000GPU ist immer mit 1,163v Stabil, die 1055GPU laufen mit 1,20v wenn die Karten unter 43° bleiben.

Wenn es leichter währe würde ich auch eine Karte ausbauen. Dann mit x16 Anbindung und 1075GPU laufen lassen. So muss ich x8 laufen und die Temperatur der anderen Karte mit in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Also habe ja nun herausgefunden wie ein paar Punkte mehr gehen aber bei 720P MultiGPU habe ich nicht meine Punkte erreichen können. Denke mal gerade im MultiGPU und 720P können die Karten nicht voll arbeiten. Hätte ich Bock würde ich ja noch einmal mit 4,5Ghz, 5Ghz und 5,2Ghz testen... aber glaube wird diese WE nix mehr.
> 
> Nächste Problem ist, ich habe hier im Hobby Zimmer fast 25° dank Frau und da kommen die Karten an die 50° womit ich diese nicht mit 1050GPU durch den Benchmark bekomme. 1000GPU ist immer mit 1,163v Stabil, die 1055GPU laufen mit 1,20v wenn die Karten unter 43° bleiben.
> 
> Wenn es leichter währe würde ich auch eine Karte ausbauen. Dann mit x16 Anbindung und 1075GPU laufen lassen. So muss ich x8 laufen und die Temperatur der anderen Karte mit in Kauf nehmen.


 

Hmm skallieren die GTX5xx so gut mit Kälte  Ist ja wie bei den HD7xxx! Bei 70°C bekomm ich 1250MHz hin! ab 80°C kakt sie ab...


----------



## PitBull (11. März 2012)

Ja die Reagieren sehr stark auf Kälte. 1075GPU müssen andere Karten erstmal mit 1,20v schaffen  Da sind meine beiden schon was besonderes.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2012)

@streetjumper16



> Hast du keinen Ventilator etc. ? Hilft bei solchen Sachen immer ein wenig
> 
> Edit: Ohhh ich lerns nie -.- und wieder sorry softy!!!


 

den habe ich aber sowas mache ich nicht mache höchstens das kleine Dachfenster auf wenns schön kalt ist draussen , da mein Büro ziemlich klein ist und sich schnell aufheizt wenn der pc den ganzen Tag läuft


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Ja die Reagieren sehr stark auf Kälte. 1075GPU müssen andere Karten erstmal mit 1,20v schaffen  Da sind meine beiden schon was besonderes.


 
Der Widerstand von Silizium steigt drastisch bei höheren Temperaturen! Das heißt auch das die Stromstärke sprunghaft an steigt und die Lagströme in der GPU zunehmen!
Hier gilt dann auch um so kühler um so besser und um so weniger Strom braucht eine GPU!
Man kann sagen das man pro 10° Grad kühler 5-10 Watt einspart.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

Morgeeeen 

Ich hab grad den CCC 12.3 RC und 12.4 (very^^) early Preview Treiber ausprobiert, bringt leider nix. Mit dem 12.4 Catalyst ist Heaven nicht mal gestartet 

P.S. Neue Scores sind in Arbeit


----------



## PitBull (11. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich habe nochmal alles ein wenig optimiert, aber 1,01GHz ist das absolute Limit für meine GTX580 unter Luft!
> Mit Spannungs-, CPU und GPU-Taktoptimierung waren nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr drin.
> ...




Was brauch dein System an Spannungen für die Taktraten? 4,8Ghz und 1000GPU


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

FUUU hab 1990 Score gemacht mit 1235/1700MHz -.-
Hätt ich den speicher nur auf 1800MHz hoch gestellt, währen die 2010 Score drin gewesen... 

Aber kann es sein das bei mir die Spawas zu heiß werden ? Den als ich das mit 1235MHz laufen gelassen habe, lief es ja und jetzt sitz ihc seit über 1 Stunde dran und es wollen nich mal 1210MHz laufen -.-
also das wenn die noch nich so heiß sind es durch läuft und sobald sie zu heiß werden nicht mehr...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

Um so heißer die SPAWAS werden desto mehr schwankt die Spannung! Sie werden als etwas instabil. Die Grenze liegt so bei 100-bis 120 Grad. Kommt auch drauf an obs Digitale oder Analog sind. Ich weiß leider net welche AMD auf die verbaut hat. Schade das gerade PCGH_Raff nicht online ist!


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

Ja weil es ist komisch! Wenn ich gleich mit 1235MHz benche,läuft es meist durch! aber länger gehts nicht...

Und ich will meinen Rank 1 wieder haben...  Mich reft es nur auf das ich den speicher vergessen habe hoch zustellen den dann hätt ihc meinen Platz 1 wieder...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

Mach mal die Gehäusewand von deinem PC auf und stelle einen Ventilator davor und lass in volle Power rein pusten. Das bringt auf alle Fälle noch ein paar Grad!
Warte bis es Nacht ist und dann reiß das Fenster auf bis deine ganze Bude ausgekühlt ist, bringt auch noch mal was. Besonders wenn es unter 0 Grad runter geht. Hab ich auch schon so gemacht, das bringt einiges.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

Ja das hätte ich damals machen sollen wo die große Kälte da war... -.-
Naja mal schauen! Mit nem Peter etc. hätt ich das Problem nicht 

Edit: FUUU 1996 Punkte... -.-
Edit 2: Arrggh 1997 Punkte... 
Edit 3: YES 2001 Punkte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

Ja und wie hast du es jetzt gemacht und den Rest aus deinem System raus gekitzelt?


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

Einfach nur gebencht! Seit Stunden sitz ich dran 

720p hab ich jetzt 2001 Punkte mit 1235/1800Mhz
1080p hab ich 1438 Punkte mit 1235/1800Mhz 

Wollte danach gleich auf 1250/1900Mhz gehen, aber das geht nicht! Läuft nicht durch 

Aber diese Score poste ich "noch" nicht! Lass ich als Hinterhand gespeichert falls softy wieder zuschlägt was ich auch denke! aber auch bei seiner HD7950 muss ja bald Schluss sein! Ist ja sowas von knapp mit 1 Punkt 
Ich und softy geben uns aber auch echt ein Battle 

Edit: So also mit 1250/1850MHz lief er durch  Und ein Paar Punkte mehr sind natürlich auch rausgesprungen 
Leider aber nur in 720p den bei 1080p hat er bei Stap 22 dicht gemacht -.- So knap am ende...


----------



## PitBull (12. März 2012)

Ich gebe es auf, egal welche Einstellungen und welcher Takt ich bekomme nicht mehr Punkte 

Test ist nun selbst mit 1050/2100/1225 druchgelaufen und trotzdem nicht mehr Punkte. Das ding wird ja kaum CPU Limitiert sein bei 4,5Ghz


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

Ich benche immer mit meinen 24/7 Settings da die CPU egal ist bei Heaven


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

Bei 720p Auflösung bringt es schon ein paar Punkte, wenn die CPU übertaktet wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich benche immer mit meinen 24/7 Settings da die CPU egal ist bei Heaven


 
So als kleiner insider Tipp, schallte zwei Kerne und das HT deiner CPU ab, dann kommst du um einiges Höher vom Takt her. Wie Softy schon sagte um so höher die FPS desto mehr bringt die CPU!


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

Bei mir bringt das nichts! Ich hab das bei 720p & 1080p getestet mit 5GHz & 3,4Ghz und da war kein Unterschied....
Weshalb ich auch nicht meine CPU hochziehe!


----------



## Fatalii (12. März 2012)

Doch so viel?! Au backe...das hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Aber die Settings entsprechen denen die Softy als Vorgabe gemacht hat? Also das finde ich echt erstaunlich.

Bei mir macht es bei diesem Benchmark nicht viel aus ob die CPU bei 4GHz oder 4,8GHz, aber bei der Benchmarkanwendung von HWBOT für Unigine, 
merkt man es deutlich. Denn hierbei wird der Benchmark direkt "kalt gestartet", nicht wie in unserem Fall hier per Klick auf den Button.

MfG


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

Also ich komme auf 1027 Punkte mit der Grafikkarte @stock und den üblichen Settings. Allerdings ist die Grafikkarte werksseitig übertaktet, also 900 statt 800 MHz Chiptakt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2012)

Was ja witzig ist, denn ich komm mit meiner GTX580 wenn sie auf 900MHz arbeitet auf auf 1024 Punkte. Kann das sein das die beiden Karten gleich schnell sind nur die AMD höher getaktet ist?????


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Bei mir bringts was, wenn ich die CPU übertakte. Und zwar hab ich zwischen den einzelnen Szenen ziemliche Framedrops was wohl irgendwie von den (wenn auch relativ kurzen) Nachladepausen kommt. Wenn ich nicht übertakte, sacken ganz zu Beginn, wenn der Bench los geht, die Frames runter bis auf 8 FPS. Zwar nur sehr kurz, aber die minimum FPS schleppste dann die ganze Zeit mit. Und wie gesagt, zwischen den Szenen wird wohl kurz nachgeladen und das lässt die Frames auch abstürzen. Wenn ich die CPU auf 3 GHz übertakte, sind die Framedrops nicht so ausgeprägt. Zum Beispiel sacken dann die FPS beim Start der ersten Szene nicht unter 17 FPS. Das ist schon ein Unterschied zu den 8 FPS bei der CPU @ Stock. 

Gut, bei meiner Uralt-CPU mag der Effekt besonders prägnat sein, aber in meinem Fall bringt das Übertakten definitv was!


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Doch so viel?! Au backe...das hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Aber die Settings entsprechen denen die Softy als Vorgabe gemacht hat? Also das finde ich echt erstaunlich.
> 
> Bei mir macht es bei diesem Benchmark nicht viel aus ob die CPU bei 4GHz oder 4,8GHz, aber bei der Benchmarkanwendung von HWBOT für Unigine,
> ...


 

Ja na klar mit den vorgegebenen Settings  Wahren glaub ich 1096 Punkte mit alles auf Stock 

Edit: Okay es wahren 1091 Punkte 
Edit 2: Geile Post-Zahl


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was ja witzig ist, denn ich komm mit meiner GTX580 wenn sie auf 900MHz arbeitet auf auf 1024 Punkte. Kann das sein das die beiden Karten gleich schnell sind nur die AMD höher getaktet ist?????



Die GTX580 und HD7950 sind @stock @FullHD in etwa gleich schnell. Nur ist die HD7950 eben viel höher übertaktbar (und erheblich sparsamer ) Bei höheren Auflösungen zieht die HD7950 dann etwas davon, weil sie mehr VRAM hat:

Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Fatalii (12. März 2012)

@ Scholle: Deine Cpu ist ja auchnicht dafür bekannt, dass sie die schnellste ist.

@ Softy: Bei 900MHz kommt meine 580 auf knapp 1020 Punkte. Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich die Flause nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, dass eine 7950 von 
Sapphire (OC) oder Asus (Direct CUII Top) äußerst reizend wäre. Aber ich will erst noch meine 580 mit Trockeneis euch ärgern lassen.

MfG


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

Naja, von einer GTX580 auf eine HD7950 zu wechseln halte ich für eher sinnfrei  Beim Spielen wirst Du da keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Fatalii (12. März 2012)

Ich spiele ja nicht nur. Siehe Zeile unter meinem Forennamen. Außerdem teste ich gerne und bastel immer weider an meinem System.
Morgen kommt mein Maximus IV Extreme-Z, auch völlig sinnfrei, da mein Extreme4 mehr ausreichend ist, aber ich kann es halt nicht lassen.
Ich weiß, dass ich n Knall habe, von einer 6950@6970 über eine 570 zu einer 580 und ein x-660 von Seasonic lacht mich auch an.
Aber deswegen bin ich ja in diesem Forum (und im Luxx) angemeldet und nicht bei ComputerBild. Außerdem laufen da zu viele Trolle rum.
Nicht nur Streetjumper und du sind bescheuert, wenn ich es nicht wäre, dann dürfte ich sowas ja gar nicht sagen.

MfG


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

Achso  Dann würde ich sagen, nicht kleckern, klotzen :
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (21197-00-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland + EKL Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition (84000000081) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

so ihr knaller... gestern dacht ich mir noch: "ihr habt nen vogel!"

gerade hab ich meine 6970 ausgepackt, die ich eigentlich verkaufen will. zack rein damit, crossfire an. ich hab gleich zwei erste plätze, wenn auch triple crossfire gegen dual sli 

6990+6970 @ 950mhz und 1400mhz aufm speicher, grad bench ich mit 4,6ghz, ich treib ihn gleich nochmal auf 5ghz 

*update*

5ghz hat weniger punkte....und ind 720p komm ich auch nich über 2500punkte, also übernehm ich nur platz eins für fullhd 

mal noch nen kleiner anhang ^^ so ein schwachsinn, das nur für zahlen, brauch doch keine sau^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

@ Fatalii

Genau hol dir ne HD7970 und mach mit beim Wettheizen


----------



## Fatalii (13. März 2012)

Ich bin jawohl eher der Heizer mit meiner 580^^
Naja ich warte bis Kepler, schaue mir dann die Marktsituation an und in der Hoffnung, dass die AMD-Fertigung bis dahin vllt noch etwas besser ist,
schlage ich zu. XTCs Review der TwinFrozer 7950 macht mich ganz kribbelig.
Wegen des Peters muss ich mal mit EKL sprechen, ob ich meinen nicht eintauschen kann. Herr Würzer wird bestimmt doof gucken.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Ich heize bei meiner HD7970 auch mehr als genug  Da hilft auch kein Lüfter 100% 
Ich hab sie ja mit 1252/1875V 6 1,25V durchrennen lassen! Mehr ist nicht machbar mit Referenz Kühler 

Ich warte noch immer auf den Arctic Accelero Extreme 7970 das ich auch mit vollen 1,3V benchen kann und dann denke ich sind die 1300MHz machbar  
Vielleicht flash ich dann das Asus BIOS drauf um auf 1,4V zu können


----------



## BigT72 (13. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht flash ich dann das Asus BIOS drauf um auf 1,4V zu können



Was ist denn am Asus Bios anders?


----------



## PitBull (13. März 2012)

Ui endlich mal einer mit Multi GPU. Dann hole ich mir noch schnell die 2200 in FullHD 

Ich warte auch nur auf Kepler, mal sehen wie die performen, die 480Gtx war ja auch recht hitzig.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn am Asus Bios anders?



Du kannst dann der Karte mehr als 1,3 Volt geben. Verbessert mich, aber mit dem Werksbios gehen max 1,3 Volt.


----------



## Fatalii (13. März 2012)

Ich glaube die Latenzen der Speicherchips sind auch anders. Oder war das nur im Vergleich zur 7950?

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Ja da gehen bis zu 1,4V 
Und die Latenzen sind auch viel besser ^^

@ Evgasuchtiger

Was merk ich nicht ?


----------



## BigT72 (13. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dann der Karte mehr als 1,3 Volt geben. Verbessert mich, aber mit dem Werksbios gehen max 1,3 Volt.



Hm ich habe eine Asus karte


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> Hm ich habe eine Asus karte


 

Asus DCIIT ?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Wo gibt es denn das BIOS der Asus HD7950 zum Download?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn das BIOS der Asus HD7950 zum Download?



Musst du schauen  Aber du bist von stock ja schon 500MHz hoch! Da denke ich das da nicht mehr all zu viel geht... Währe aber nice wenn 
Ich brauch ja meine Konkurenz 

Bzw. wie hoch kannst du den mit der Spannung gehen Softy ?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Maximal kann ich bis 1,3 Volt hochgehen.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Doof, ich finde nur diese Seite hier : techPowerUp! :: Video Bios Collection


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2012)

update ranking Liste bitte....mensch möchte die 470 in der 720p auflösung schlagen...da fehlen mir aber noch fast 100punkte liegt das in 720p am i7-2600er?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> update ranking Liste bitte



Die Links fehlen


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Maximal kann ich bis 1,3 Volt hochgehen.



Ah wie ich nur das ich da oben noch nie war  Aber ich muss sagen 1252MHz mit 1,25V sind schon ordentlich! Der Speicher könnte auch noch bissel was nach oben gehen... Aber mehr als 1,7V gehen ja nicht -.-

@ Evgasüchtiger

Wir sind hier im PCGH*X *


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Gerade mit der VRAM Spannung wäre ich vorsichtig. 1,7 Volt wäre das absolute Maximum, was ich  einstellen würde.

Ich kann ja mal ein HD7970 BIOS draufflashen


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Gerade mit der VRAM Spannung wäre ich vorsichtig. 1,7 Volt wäre das absolute Maximum, was ich  einstellen würde.
> 
> Ich kann ja mal ein HD7970 BIOS draufflashen




Wenn das geht  Nur bringen tut es dir wenig


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Wenn man diesem Artikel hier glauben darf, bringt das schon was : AMD Radeon HD7950 "Tahiti Pro" Unigine Heaven Benchmarks Out, Shows Promising Overclocking Results


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Najaa 
Wie gesagt ich hab noch genug Luft nach oben  Nur vorerst will ich mal sehen was da noch von Fatalii etc. kommt ^^


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Mir geht es ja nicht um die Punktzahl im Benchmark, ich will nur "basteln" und schauen, ob und was möglich ist  Ich denke, ich werde das heute abend mal ausprobieren, dank Dual BIOS kann ja nicht viel schief gehen


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Denkst du mir kommt es auch nur darauf an ?  

Aber ich werd auch mal das Asus BIOS flashen ^^ So ein Dual BIOS ist echt nett 

Edit: Kannst du mir mal nen Link zum Asus BIOS geben !?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

techPowerUp! :: Video Bios Collection


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Danke nur wie flash ich dat nochma ?  Das ist so lange her als ich das mit meiner HD5870 gemacht habe...
Bzw. brauch ich de nen USB-Stick ?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Puh, bei mir ist das auch eine Ewigkeit her. Du musst das aktuelle BIOS mit GPU-Z erstmal auf die Festplatte speichern, udn dann gibt es diverse Flash Tools: techPowerUp! :: Downloads


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:
			
		

> update ranking Liste bitte....mensch möchte die 470 in der 720p auflösung schlagen...da fehlen mir aber noch fast 100punkte liegt das in 720p am i7-2600er?



Meinst du meine¿ bei mir kommt auch noch was. Der shaman läuft die ganze zeit auf 40%. Irgenwann wirds der Karte im Übertakteten Zustand beim Benchen zu warm und sie taktet sich runter. Wenn ich die Woche noch Zeit hab, benche ich nochmal und lass den Lüfter mal bissel schneller laufen, als die 40 %. Da sind noch ein paar Punkte drinne.

EDIT: Seh grad, is nich meine. Muss doch mal bissel am Kühlen feilen. 40 % Lüfter bringts nich...


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2012)

Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht. 

Ich hab mit 1,0 Volt und 800 MHz Coretakt gebencht. Raus kam ein Wert über 1000 Punkte.
Danach hab ich mit 1,25 Volt bei 825 MHz Coretakt gebencht und ich hatte nur einen Wert um die 850 Punkte. Runtergetaktet wegen Hitze kann sich die Graka nicht haben. Nachdem ich mal heute die Staubfilter gereintigt hab, komm ich laut Nvidia Inspector nicht über 70 Grad Kartentemperatur bei nem Benchdurchlauf. Keine Ahnung, eh...


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Und, was macht die Flasherei, streetjumper?

Und wieso werden hier kommentarlos Posts gelöscht??


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Wo sind meine Posts hin  Verarschen oder was ? 

Ich hab doch schon geschrieben das es nicht geht da da immer ein ID Fehler kommt wenn ich flashen will!


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich finde es kein Offtopic, wenn hier zum Erreichen eines höheren Scores über einen BIOS-Flash diskutiert wird


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Man jetzt wo ich einen USB Stock brauche ist keiner da...

Muss ich mir Morgen einen kaufen gehen für par euro und dann flash ich mal die Karte! Das ASUS DCII BIOS hat ja bessere Latenzen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Hab ich noch nie erlebt hier im Forum das Kommentare ohne das ein Mod was sagt gelöscht werden. Vielleicht ein Server Fehler?

So zum Thema ein neuer Nvidia Treiber ist online, lade ihn gerade runter vielleicht bringt er mir ja ein paar Punkte mehr!
Na gut an die AMD Karte komm ich nicht ran aber egal.
Ach kann einer von euch mal einen Bench machen ohne Tesellation, würd gern nur wissen wie stark die AMD Karte bei der Tessellation ist!


----------



## PitBull (13. März 2012)

Treiber... bitte berichten  Lade den dann morgen im Büro wenn er gut ist.

Am besten ne 580GTX mit 1050 GPU testen ob der Treiber da noch was macht 

Hier mal ein spaß test, leider ist AA nicht drin ohne das meine 1,5GB VRam limitieren


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Deine 1.5GB limitieren auch nicht bei 8xAA. 
Also zum Treiber der bringt so gut wie garnix, eine gute  Nachricht die Werte werden auch nicht schlechter. Hab statt 1024 satte 1028 Punkte bekommen mit dem neuen Treiber, hehehe!


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Du weißt doch was man bei einer HD7970 ohne Tesslation bekommt  

720p = ca. 3200 Punkte
1080p = ca. 2000 Punkte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Ach hatte ich ganz vergessen, heheheh!

Ok ich komm ohne Tesselation auf 1604 Punkte, das heißt das die Teselation bei beiden Karten recht ähnlich sein muss. Da hat also AMD ganz schön aufgeholt. Bei der älteren AMD 5870 war ja das ne mittlere Katastrophe.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Die HD5870 war noch nie wirklich helle in Tesslation


----------



## PitBull (13. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Deine 1.5GB limitieren auch nicht bei 8xAA.


 
Kannst du mir auch sagen wie du dir da so sicher bist? Ich habe nebenbei die VRam auswertung im Auge und da steigt leider der Treiber bei 1,5GB aus.

Kleiner Tip, 1,5GB reichen nicht bei *der Auflösung* für 8x AA


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Jop, hulk hat wahrscheinlich übersehen, dass es 3x FullHD ist


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Werde ich auch mal testen was ich so bekomme


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Jop, hulk hat wahrscheinlich übersehen, dass es 3x FullHD ist



Oo Nvidia Surround, das bekommt man ja selten zu sehen. Jap das hab ich übersehen!

ps. in 2 Stunden müsste ja quanti wieder online sein, dann kennt uns @Softy bestimmt nicht mehr?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

Ja leider


----------



## PitBull (13. März 2012)

Also langsam habe ich meine Settings für Sli gefunden, 1025GPU im Sli limitiert die CPU mit 4,5Ghz gewaltig!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2012)

Öhm 1031 Punkte schaff ich mit meiner Singel GTX580 aber auch!


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

er meint GPU-Takt nicht Punkte


----------



## PitBull (13. März 2012)

richtig

Habe jetzt 1050/2100/2400 für Single und 1025/2050/2300 für Sli, sind leider nur 50 Punkte mehr und noch nicht Platz 1. Also mal 5,2Ghz CPU testen
Sli Ergebnisse 2171 da fehlen also noch 30 Punkte


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2012)

Pitbull, zwing mich nich 

mein 1,2kw nt freut sich schon auf auslastung und meine wakü kriegts heulen ...^^ meine 2 zusätzlichen 360er radis kommen aber erst freitag, ALSO wehe du haust mich jetzte weg^^

außerdem benutzt du ja sogar nur 2 karten, ich brauchte 3gpus um dich zu knacken^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Zwingt mich nicht eine 2. HD7970 zu kaufen


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2012)

ich hätte die 6970 nich eingebaut, hätte ich sie hier nich noch rumliegen^^


----------



## PitBull (14. März 2012)

Das schlimme ist ja das ich kein Ati Fan bin, aber allein wegen der Leistung würde ich wohl mal 2 kaufen. Ich hoffe Kepler bringt was sonst bin ich echt am Überlegen...

Denke mal meine beiden Karten sind am Ende, mehr wie 1025GPU bekomme ich bei den Temps nicht Stabil... Zudem hat dein MB ja noch einige Steckplätze frei. Mein Netzteil ist schon am heulen wenn ich die 1,212v GPU und 5,2Ghz am laufen habe. reden hier immerhin von 1000W peaks auf dem kleinen


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich werd wirklich mal noch 2x HD7970 bestellen! Ob es NT dann noch reicht weiß ihc nicht! Müsste dann ein 2. her


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2012)

guten morgen

also bei mir hat der neue treiber keine punkte mehr gebracht im uh3.0  also so geblieben nur aufn neusten stand


----------



## BigT72 (14. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus DCIIT ?



Ne die normale habe ich.


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Tachchen,

ich hab grad das Asus HD7970 BIOS auf die Sapphire HD7950 geflasht  Ergebnis: schwarzer Bildschirm 

Jetzt warte ich eben, bis das Asus HD7950 BIOS irgendwo im Netz auftaucht 

@streetjumper
Die Fehlermeldung beim Flashen kannst Du so umgehen:
*

"*Sollte bei dem Flash-Prozessor irgendein Fehler auftreten oder die IDs  nicht zusammenpassen, können Sie das händisch über die Windows  Eingabe-Aufforderung umgehen. Kopieren Sie das BIOS-File in das gleiche  Verzeichnis, wie die Flash-Anwendung, öffnen Sie das Startmenü und geben  Sie "cmd" in die Eingabeleiste ein. Bevor Sie bestätigen, klicken Sie  mit der rechten Maustaste auf "cmd" und starten Sie die Anwendung als  Administrator. Geben Sie anschließend folgendes ein: ”atiwinflash  -unlockrom 0" gefolgt von "atiwinflash -f -p 0 sapphire-bios.bin“ – nun  sollte der Flash-Prozess ohne Fehlermeldung starten. Sollte dennoch  irgendwas schief gehen und die Grafikkarte kein Signal mehr ausliefern,  legen Sie den BIOS-Schalter auf der Grafikkarte schlicht auf die  Stellung “2“ – dort ist ein Backup-BIOS gespeichert."

BIOS-Tuning: Radeon HD 6950 zur HD 6970 upgraden - CHIP Online


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Naja bei mir findet er den Befehl nicht...


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Bist Du denn im richtigen Verzeichnis?  Bei mir hat da alles funktioniert


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Ich geb da atiwinflash ein und der sagt mir das des nicht gefunden wird...
Muss der Ordner noch i-wo extra hin oder so ?


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Ja, Du musst in das richtige Verzeichnis wechseln 

Du kannst unter Windows einen Ordner anlegen, z.B: C:\Flash

Dann kopierst Du die ATIWinflash Dateien UND das zu flashende BIOS da hinein.

dann gibst Du  wie oben beschreiben "cmd" ein.

Dann im cmd: "cd\"  --> "cd Flash" --> und dann den winflash Befehl wie oben angegeben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Jetzt im Wondows Ordner ein Ordner erstellen, oder einfach nur in C einen erstellen ?

Hab das jetzt einfach in C erstellt aber er weiß mit atiwinflash trotzdem nichts anzufangen...

Edit Bzw. jetzt hat er es gemacht aber immer steht dann da z.B. File Asus not found .... -.-


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Hier meinte ich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den Ordner "HD7950" genannt, und da rein muss dann atiwinflash (ohne weitere Unterverzeichnisse): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann im CMD: "cd:\" --> mit Enter bestätigen --> "cd HD7950" --> mit Enter bestätigen --> atiwinflash ausführen, wie  oben beschrieben. Eigentlich total easy


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt wie du es meinst nur bei mir kommt immer der Fehler! Egal ob ich ein Asus oder XFX etc. BIOS nehme...


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Du darfst ja auch keine Leerzeichen bei AsusDCIIBios machen


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Aber so heißt meine Datei...
Asus DCII BIOS.bin


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Dann musst Du sie umbennen in eine Datei ohne Leerzeichen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

So hab ich gemacht und es läuft bis kurz vors Ende und dann kommt wieder ein Fehler:


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Die Fehlermeldung kenne ich leider nicht, da hilft nur


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Ach ich lass es einfach! Das will net gehen...


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Jop, wer weiß, wofür es gut ist


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Ich machs einfach wenn ich es will über DOS den da geht es wenigstens auch!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> 
> ich hab grad das Asus HD7970 BIOS auf die Sapphire HD7950 geflasht  Ergebnis: schwarzer Bildschirm
> 
> ...


 

Du hast Grundregel Nummer eins außer acht gelassen und dein altes Bios nicht mit GPU-Z gesichert???
Das kann ich gar net glauben!


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du hast Grundregel Nummer eins außer acht gelassen und dein altes Bios nicht mit GPU-Z gesichert???
> Das kann ich gar net glauben!



Dafür hat man Dual-BIOS


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2012)

Ach AMD sei dank, haben sie es genau wie bei der 6950/70 gemacht, jo das würd ich mir für die GTX680 auch wünschen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach AMD sei dank, haben sie es genau wie bei der 6950/70 gemacht, jo das würd ich mir für die GTX680 auch wünschen!



jo das wäre top


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach AMD sei dank, haben sie es genau wie bei der 6950/70 gemacht, jo das würd ich mir für die GTX680 auch wünschen!



Ja ich denke AMD macht das jetzt immer bei den großen Karten so!
Ist auch besser wenn man mal falsch geflasht hat oder so ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. März 2012)

Mensch softy haste aufgegeben?  hier wirds langweilig : o)


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. März 2012)

Ist normal wenn Quanti wieder da ist


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

@hulkhardy 
Doch ich habe das alte BIOS gesichert, trotz Dual-BIOS. Sicher ist sicher 

@Evgasüctiger+streetjumper
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich es erstmal mit dem aktuellen Ergebnis belasse. Die HD7950 ist am Ende, da geht nichts mehr  Ich warte jetzt auf das Asus HD7950 DC-II BIOS, vllt. springen da noch ein paar Punkte mehr raus. xTc schickt mir das BIOS, wenn er die Karte zum Testen bekommt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2012)

Jetzt bist du auf der Main, Softy: PCGH-Extreme-Forum: Ranking-Thread zum Unigine Heaven 3.0-Benchmark gestartet 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du auf der Main, Softy: PCGH-Extreme-Forum: Ranking-Thread zum Unigine Heaven 3.0-Benchmark gestartet


 
 Zuviel der Ehre  

Hoffentlich kommt dann mal ordentlich Wind ins Ranking


----------



## the.hai (15. März 2012)

mangaman schrieb:


> mangaman | i5 2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133  MHz 11-11-11-30 2T | 2x7970@1250/1500 | 2699 |  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...42-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-heaven_pcgh.jpg



2x 7970 aber nen i5  da wird
 ja gespart^^

da bremst ja die cpu, wie damals bei meinem q6600 und der gtx570^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2012)

Naja ein i5 auf 5GHz sollte schon genug Power für die zwei AMD Karten haben!


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2012)

1021 | Masterchief79 | Q6600 @ 3200MHz | 5GB DDR2-850 CL 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX580 @ 950/2200 | Screen 

Gleich Nachtest mit ner HD6990


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2012)

Ich glaub deine CPU bremmst langsam, weil ich mit meiner GTX580 auf 910MHz 1024 Punkte habe, da wird dir die 6990 nicht mehr so viel bringen, denke ich!


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2012)

Was zu beweisen wäre 
Klar bremst das alte Ding, aber ich krieg da schon noch was rausgeholt  Die 3,8GHz muss der Q6600 packen unter Luft. Gehört leider nem Kunden, sonst wär ich nicht so zimperlich 

Das stärkste, was ich selber dagehabt hätte, ist nämlich ein E3400 - der auch mit 4,6GHz statt 2,6GHz (24/7 stabil@1,5V) nicht besonders schnell ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre
> Klar bremst das alte Ding, aber ich krieg da schon noch was rausgeholt  Die 3,8GHz muss der Q6600 packen unter Luft. Gehört leider nem Kunden, sonst wär ich nicht so zimperlich
> 
> Das stärkste, was ich selber dagehabt hätte, ist nämlich ein E3400 - der auch mit 4,6GHz statt 2,6GHz (24/7 stabil@1,5V) nicht besonders schnell ist.


 
Wie geil, na der Kunde würde sich freuen. Denn 3.8GHz sind für einen Q6600 schon ganz schön heftig, mal gespannt wie viel Spannung das Teil dafür braucht!


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2012)

Ach, mal sehen wie weit ich mit 1,5-1,6V komme, ist ja kein CPU Bench und mein Zalman CNPS 9900 Max packt das. Aktuell läuft er 3,2GHz@1,32V (oben falsch ausgelesen). Drunter geht nicht. Dafür ists stable. ^^


----------



## Fatalii (15. März 2012)

Wer hat mich denn aus dem 720P Ranking geworfen?
Meine 1769 Punkte sind nimmer aufzufinden. Ist bei der Aktualisierung etwas schief gelaufen?
Hier nochmal der Link.

MfG


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Wer hat mich denn aus dem 720P Ranking geworfen?
> Meine 1769 Punkte sind nimmer aufzufinden. Ist bei der Aktualisierung etwas schief gelaufen?
> Hier nochmal der Link.



Sorry, da ist beim Aktualisieren was falsch gelaufen, war keine Absicht  

Ich habe es wieder eingefügt.

Die Edith bringt eine kleine Testreihe von LordCama vorbei^^:



LordCama schrieb:


> 1080p
> 1182 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/2750 |  Link
> 
> 720p
> ...





Softy schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich wieviel Leistung die versch.  AA-Modi kosten. Und dabei sehe ich nicht mal einen Unterschied   Selbst wenn ich Screenshots mache, muss ich 2x hinschauen um einen  Unterschied zu sehen


----------



## LordCama (16. März 2012)

ich muste auch zwei mal schauen, die bild qualität war die ~15 fps sicher nicht wert


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. März 2012)

Yea immer noch auf Platz 1  

Edit: Werde am Sonntag mal schauen ob ich 1260/1900MHz schaffen kann  Der Reitz ist einfach da


----------



## Fatalii (17. März 2012)

Den Typ kenn ich nicht. 
Oder meinst du etwa den Reiz des Overclocking? Reizt es dichmehr Punkte zu holen?
MfG

P.S. Wenn die Lightning da ist und Kepler die Preise gedrückt hat schlage ich evtl zu.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Den Typ kenn ich nicht.
> Oder meinst du etwa den Reiz des Overclocking? Reizt es dichmehr Punkte zu holen?
> MfG
> 
> P.S. Wenn die Twin Frozer da ist und Kepler die Preise gedrückt hat schlage ich evtl zu.


 
 Ich mein doch den Reiz 

Ich will endlich nen neuen Kühler... -.- Oder eben ne neue Custom Karte wie die Lightning oder so


----------



## Fatalii (17. März 2012)

Leg dir den Peter zu! Der Kühler ist die absolute Luftreferenz. 
Zum Benchen kommen 2 120mm Lüfter mit 1900U/min (Luftdurchsatz 187.3m³/h) zum Einsatz und damit geht einiges, siehe Ranking.
Mit diesem Kühler und der Lightning will ich erstmal unter Luft Vollgas geben!

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht! Mal schauen! 
Der Accelero hätte die Lüfter gleich dabei für den gleichen Preis...


----------



## PitBull (17. März 2012)

Genau schafft euch mal ne non Ref Karte an ich komme hoffentlich dann (wenn mal ein ordentlicher Test da ist) mit der kepler und dann können wir in einer Region den Macht Kampf ausführen 
Die 580GTX darf nach über einem Jahr auch mal AMD unterlegen sein


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

Das mit Kepler wird sich ja erst noch Zeigen! Dann kommt noch dazu wie gut man sie übertakten kann...
Das sind alles Faktoren die man mit dazu berechnen muss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

Wie uns die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre gezeigt hat, war Nvidia AMD/ATI schon immer überlegen und die Zeiten der 9800Pro sind schon lange vorbei. Daher bin ich bester Hoffnung!
Die GTX580 war jetzt fast 1 1/2 Jahre die beste Singel Karte, da hat sie sich schon einen Orden verdient und darf ruhig von der NEUEN AMD Karte überholt werden.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (18. März 2012)

@ Softy: Hatte am 16.03. noch ein Update in meinem Post mit 720p Score eingefügt.. Kannst den noch eintragen?  Danke.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> @ Softy: Hatte am 16.03. noch ein Update in meinem Post mit 720p Score eingefügt.. Kannst den noch eintragen?  Danke.



Danke für den Hinweis, hab's eingefügt


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2012)

Statt Q6600@3,2 +GTX580 = P1021 gibt es jetzt:



 E8400@3GHz
 HD6990@830/1250
 5GB DDR2 Ram
 DFI X48-T2RS
-> P1165

Also noch unsinniger als letztes Mal


----------



## Softy (26. März 2012)

Endlich läuft das Ding flüssig  : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Endlich läuft das Ding flüssig  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Softy ist die lw ? 

Was für CPU-Takt & GPU-Takt ?


----------



## PitBull (26. März 2012)

Moin,

könnt Ihr mir vielleicht eure VID sowie die Spannung für 1200Mhz mitteilen? Würde mich schon sehr interessieren


----------



## Softy (26. März 2012)

CPU Takt war 4 GHz, Graka 1250/1650 MHz  

Mit mehr CPU Takt würde sicher noch mehr gehen, die limitiert brutal bei der niedrigen Auflösung 

Vllt. benche ich nachher mal meinen Office AMD-Bobcat


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir vielleicht eure VID sowie die Spannung für 1200Mhz mitteilen? Würde mich schon sehr interessieren


 

Meinst du GPU ?

@ Softy



Naja ich mach das mal i-wann mit anderm Kühler


----------



## PitBull (26. März 2012)

Ja GPU Sorry ^^

Würde auch gerne ein wenig OC beim AMD Lager versuchen weiß aber nicht was so der richtwert bei einer 7970 ist.
Deswegen dei Frage nach VID und Spannung für 1200Mhz... vielleicht auch 1250 1300Mhz???


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Ich brauche für um die 1,2GHz nur 1,2V ^^
Ab 1230MHz muss ich allerdings schon hoch und ab 1,25V wird die Karte bei mir zu heiß ^^


----------



## PitBull (26. März 2012)

Ok also schon Böse Temps?

Aber 1850Mhz RAM ist wohl auch nicht ohne


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Ok also schon Böse Temps?
> 
> Aber 1850Mhz RAM ist wohl auch nicht ohne


 

Das höchste was ich mit 1,225V hinbekommen habe waren 1240/1900MHz durch den 3Dmark11 (GPU only)


----------



## PitBull (26. März 2012)

Boa Fett also muss ich eine Karte erwischen die 1300/2000 schafft  echt hart


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Wie gesagt mit 1,225V 
Die 1,3V hatte ich noch nicht am Start 

Und mit den 1,25V habe ich auch den ersten Platz im Ranking gemacht


----------



## PitBull (26. März 2012)

Aber eine 7950 Brauch schon 1350 um mit deiner mitzukommen oder? Wann kommen alternativ Kühler?


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Aber eine 7950 Brauch schon 1350 um mit deiner mitzukommen oder? Wann kommen alternativ Kühler?


 

Wie du sehen kannst an Softy braucht man nur 50MHz mehr Coretakt ^^
Keine Ahnung wenn er mal lieferbar ist... -.-*


----------



## PitBull (26. März 2012)

Ok dann machen wir am Wochenende mal ein dreier und schauen wer den kürzen zieht :p


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Ok dann machen wir am Wochenende mal ein dreier und schauen wer den kürzen zieht :p


 

Dann mal los


----------



## Fatalii (27. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,
schön, dass ich mit meiner lüftgekühlten 580 inkl. BIOS-Mod immernoch der schnellste in der 580er Riege bin.
@ Softy und Raff: Nette Extrawurst.

Heute habe ich endlich mein Seasonic X660 bekommen und verbaut. Ich bin von der Verarbeitung und Qualität begeistert, obwohl das Dark Power Pro P9 
auch nicht ohne ist. Verzichten muss ich nur auf die Lüftersteuerung. Da ich aber seit etwa 1,5Wochen das MaximusIV Extreme-Z habe, kann auf diese verzichten. 
Das Maximus IV ist der helle Wahnsinn!!! Es strotzt nur so vor Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und die Spannungsversorgung ist genial. Aus dem Stand waren 5,1GHz
bei 1,4V mit dem Prolimatech Armageddon inkl. 2 140mm Lüfter drin.
Nun fehlt mir nur noch die R7970 Lightning und ich werde ich das Fürchten lehren. Ich hoffe MSI lässt sich nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit. Alternate hat sie schon gelistet.
Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern und eine davon ist mein!!! Schön wäre es wenn ich direkt von Beginn an eine gute Karte/GPU erwische. 
Aber ich hatte mit neuer Hardware bis jetzt immer Glück. Siehe 580 und den i7.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Fragt sich nur ob die Lightning unter Luft mehr geht als unter Wasser/LN²(DICE etc.


----------



## Fatalii (28. März 2012)

Mit Dice oder LN2 bekommt man fast jede Karte deutlich weiter hochgetaktet. Also mehr geht unter Luft nicht.
Vielleicht hast du es auch nur etwas komisch formuliert.
Ich denke, dass mit dem Peter wohl so einiges geht. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht mehr so lange warten.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Mit Dice oder LN2 bekommt man fast jede Karte deutlich weiter hochgetaktet. Also mehr geht unter Luft nicht.
> Vielleicht hast du es auch nur etwas komisch formuliert.
> Ich denke, dass mit dem Peter wohl so einiges geht. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht mehr so lange warten.
> 
> MfG


 

Sag ich doch! Wer weiß ob die Lightning unter Luft weiter geht als eine Referenz oder auch nicht 
Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Kühler und dann kommen die 1300Mhz dran


----------



## Ralle@ (28. März 2012)

Glaube nicht dass die Lightning besser bzw. viel besser geht als andere.
Die Lightnings waren schon immer was für LN2 clocker unter Luft geht da meist nicht viel mehr als mit anderen Modellen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass die Lightning besser bzw. viel besser geht als andere.
> Die Lightnings waren schon immer was für LN2 clocker unter Luft geht da meist nicht viel mehr als mit anderen Modellen.


 

Ja das meine ich ja ^^
Den wie will man den mehr als 300Watt unter Luft kühlen


----------



## Fatalii (28. März 2012)

Mit dem Peter, 3 highspeed Lüfter und ne Schale Trockeis unter den Lüftern!!! 
Sonst hätte ich die 1020MHz mit der 580 nicht geschafft.300 Watt kann man schon kühlen aber ab 350 wirds dann sehr eng. Der Peter soll zwar bis zu 
420Watt abführen können, aber ich glaube da  ist es den meisten GPUs auch schon warum um weiter mit OC betrieben  werden zu können.

Also sehr gute Chips auf den REF-Karten sind meist so schnell unter Luft wie die auf den Custom Karten. Wie gesagt ich hatte Glück, von dem einen oder anderen
aus hier aus dem Forum habe ich auch anderes gehört. Dass die eine oder andere 580 schon bei 910MHz und 1,15V keine Lust mehr hat.
Aber dei den 40nm Chips ist bei etwas über 1GHz einfach Ende. Für mehr braucht man dan halt DICE oder LN2 oder auch ne Kühlkammer.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Mit dem Peter, 3 highspeed Lüfter und ne Schale Trockeis unter den Lüftern!!!
> Sonst hätte ich die 1020MHz mit der 580 nicht geschafft.300 Watt kann man schon kühlen aber ab 350 wirds dann sehr eng. Der Peter soll zwar bis zu
> 420Watt abführen können, aber ich glaube da  ist es den meisten GPUs auch schon warum um weiter mit OC betrieben  werden zu können.
> 
> ...




Ja okay aber viele machen das nicht!

Ich habe hier auch einen echt guten Chip erwischt und das bei einer Referenz Karte der ersten...


----------



## Ralle@ (28. März 2012)

Das kühlen ist ja nicht das Problem.
Der Peter oder Xtreme Plus können auch mit 300W und mehr umgehen, nur kommt man dann in Temp Regionen wo der Chip nicht sonderlich skaliert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das kühlen ist ja nicht das Problem.
> Der Peter oder Xtreme Plus können auch mit 300W und mehr umgehen, nur kommt man dann in Temp Regionen wo der Chip nicht sonderlich skaliert.


 

Naja also bei meiner Karte sind die Temps sehr wichtig und auch im Moment das größte Problem...
Durch die hohen Temps steigen die A an und ab 215A schaltet dann die Karte aus! 215A*1,17V=250W was die HD 7970 max. abhaben kann...

Nur i-wie funktioniert bei mir dieses Powertune nicht


----------



## Fatalii (28. März 2012)

Nutzt du den MSI-Afterburner zum Übertakten? Ich hatte letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Overdrive und dem Afterburner, wenn ich Powertune auf +20%
gestellt habe und die Taktraten mit dem MSI-Tool verändert habe.

@Ralle: Schön, dass du es so kurz ausgedrückt hast, ich habe es evtl etwas länger umschrieben auf der letzten Seite.
MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Nutzt du den MSI-Afterburner zum Übertakten? Ich hatte letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Overdrive und dem Afterburner, wenn ich Powertune auf +20%
> gestellt habe und die Taktraten mit dem MSI-Tool verändert habe.
> 
> @Ralle: Schön, dass du es so kurz ausgedrückt hast, ich habe es evtl etwas länger umschrieben auf der letzten Seite.
> MfG


 

Nee ich nutze seit ich mein Asus Bios geflasht habe das Asus GPU Tweak Tool...
20%+ hab ich im CC eingestellt und übertakten tu ich über das Tool...

Der Afterburner is eh i-wie bissel Buggy -.-*


----------



## Ralle@ (28. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> @Ralle: Schön, dass du es so kurz ausgedrückt hast, ich habe es evtl etwas länger umschrieben auf der letzten Seite.
> MfG



Habe ich erst jetzt gelesen^^
Seit dem GT200 beobachte ich schon dass eine bessere Kühlung den Verbrauch drückt und das OC Verhalten teils deutlich steigert. So viel ich getestet habe, ist der Tahiti sehr anfällig dafür, die 7970 eines Freundes geht ab 75° echt schlecht. Diese Woche sollte er den Xtreme Plus 7970 Edition bekommen, dann sollte die deutlich besser gehen.


@streetjumper16

Verursacht das GPU Tweak Tool auch "mini Lags" bei dir?
Ohne läuft BF3 runder als mit.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

Ja i-wie schon! 

Als würde ich kleine & kuurze Hänger haben in den Spielen...


----------



## Fatalii (28. März 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Habe ich erst jetzt gelesen^^
> Seit dem GT200 beobachte ich schon dass eine bessere Kühlung den Verbrauch und das OC Verhalten teils deutlich steigert.


 Unglücklich formuliert eigentlich geht der Verbauch ja runter und das Übertaktungspotenzial geht hoch.
Je kleiner der Fertigungsprozess, desto empfindlicher, aber übertaktungsfreudiger.

MfG


----------



## Ralle@ (28. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Unglücklich formuliert eigentlich geht der Verbauch ja runter und das Übertaktungspotenzial geht hoch.
> Je kleiner der Fertigungsprozess, desto empfindlicher, aber übertaktungsfreudiger.
> 
> MfG


 

Stimmt, ist sehr unglücklich formuliert. Habe es korrigiert.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

Also wenn ich`s richtig verstanden habe...also hier weiter schreiben.

Habe jetzt mal zwei Benchmarks mit unterschiedlichen Settings laufen lassen, die ich im Anhang beifüge.

Achja, meine Austattung ist wie folgt.
505 / Uffbasse13 / i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz / 12GB DDR3-1333-CL-9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 @ 700/1000 http://C:\Users\Dooms Machine\Heaven\unigine_20120329_2221.html Machine\Heaven\unigine_20120329_2221.html


----------



## Softy (29. März 2012)

Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich`s richtig verstanden habe...also hier weiter schreiben.





Aber der Anhang fehlt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. März 2012)

Ich hab anscheinend bei der Hw.bot-Version ein Problem, nach Beenden der letzten Stage geht alles außer den Lüftern einfach aus, vor allem in der DX9-Version.

Hatte das vielleicht hier schon mal jemand? 
Vaykir meinte, Onboardsound einschalten kann helfen, aber der war bei mir bereits aktiviert.

Über Lösungsvorschläge würd ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

Wie kann ich den hochladen ? Habe es versucht, scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Softy (29. März 2012)

Unten ist ein Button "Anhänge verwalten". Da kannst Du es hochladen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. März 2012)

Am besten machst du einen Screenshot vom Ergebnis + offenem CPU-Z und GPU-Z.

Dann lädst du das Bild hier hoch, oder beim Bildhoster deines Vertrauens und postest hier den Link dazu.
How to: Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

Ich hoffe es funktioniert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Er meinte wohl eher das du das Bild davon hier hochladen sollst so wie ich 

OS: Ist nur das Vergleichsbild von Catalyst 12.2 & 12.3


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

Ich kann komischerweise keinen Gesamtscreenshot ausführen, so wie alle anderen. Entweder ich stell mich Blöd an (wahrscheinlich) oder es geht nicht.

Hast du vieleicht `nen Tip. Ich habe Win 7, aber es ist immer nur ein Bild möglich, auch wenn ich GPU+CPU-Z mit einfüge. Und dann find ich den Ordner der Screenshots nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Einfach alles auf den Desktop machen, die *Druck* Taste drücken, danach Paint öffnen und dort einfügen und abspeichern 
Ganz einfach ^^


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

OK, dann muß ich erst mal Paint installieren, lol....

ich mach dann morgen weiter, muss jetzt pausieren wegen Arbeit, bis dann also... Danke an Euch alle

Grüße aus Mannheim nach Speyer


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> OK, dann muß ich erst mal Paint installieren, lol....
> 
> ich mach dann morgen weiter, muss jetzt pausieren wegen Arbeit, bis dann also... Danke an Euch alle
> 
> Grüße aus Mannheim nach Speyer


 

Paint ist schon standardmäsig bei Windows dabei


----------



## Fatalii (29. März 2012)

@Apfelkuchen: Was hast du denn für Komponenten in deinem System?
Den fehler habe ich beis jetzt noch nicht boebachten können. Passiert es nur bei dem DX9 Setting?
MfG


----------



## PitBull (29. März 2012)

So der erste OC Test der neuen Karte ist durch. Poste gleich mal Zwischenergebnis im Ergebnis Thead

Hier mal die Temperaturen beim Test zu erkennen, leider durch fehlenden Ram reiter kein Ergebnis


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Einfach alles auf den Desktop machen, die *Druck* Taste drücken, danach Paint öffnen und dort einfügen und abspeichern
> Ganz einfach ^^



Oder noch einfacher mit dem Windows 7 Snipping Tool 

@Uffbasse13
Als Auflösung würde ich 1280x720 oder 1366x768 vorschlagen, denn 1600x900 ist jetzt nicht gerade die gängigste Auflösung bei NB's. Ich werde heute nachmittag mal den Startpost des Ranking Threads bearbeiten, und eine Liste für mobile GPU's einpflegen.


----------



## Fatalii (30. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Punkte und keine Bilder
> CPU bringt übrigens nichts  HAb es ja schon getestet bei mir....


 
Ich konnte gerade bei höherer CPU Frequenz, eine höhere minimale Bildrate festellen.
Ich denke beim Heaven -Benchmark bringt es auf jeden Fall etwas und bei dem Metro2033 Durchlauf nicht unbedingt.
Aber das wollte ichja auch noch testen. Außßerdem kommt es natürlich auch auf die Karte und die andere Hardware an.

MfG


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

@Fatalii
Ich habe den Metro 2033 Benchmark einmal mit 4GHz und einmal mit 5,1GHz CPU-Frequenz durchlaufen lassen, da gab es auch keinen Unterschied beim Score


----------



## Fatalii (30. März 2012)

Deswegen sage ich ja, beim Heaven-Benchmark konnte ich es selbst beobachten.
Und Metro wollte ich einfach ausprobieren.
Ich schiebe gleich Trockeneis unter die Lüfter des Peters und dann gehts hier wieder rund. (Den Rest verkneife ich mir)

MfG


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich schiebe gleich Trockeneis unter die Lüfter des Peters und dann gehts hier wieder rund. (Den Rest verkneife ich mir)



Welchen Rest? 

So nebenbei, wo bekommst Du eigentlich das Trockeneis her?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> @Apfelkuchen: Was hast du denn für Komponenten in deinem System?
> Den fehler habe ich beis jetzt noch nicht boebachten können. Passiert es nur bei dem DX9 Setting?
> MfG



Unter DX9 passierts immer, unter DX11 bei etwa einem Drittel der Durchläufe.

Im System sitzt eine GTX470, ein Phenom II X6 1090t auf einem UD3 und 2x4GB Ripjaws.


@Topic: 
Im Heaven konnt ich nur sehr geringe Unterschiede durch den CPU-Takt feststellen.

CPU auf 3,2GHz->1116X
CPU auf 4GHz  ->1134X

Die 470 lief dabei nur moderat übertaktet von 607 auf 800MHz.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder noch einfacher mit dem Windows 7 Snipping Tool


 

Wie einfacher ? Also einfacher als einfach die Druck Taste zu drücken und in Paint Strg+V drücken gehts doch nicht


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie einfacher?



Weil Du mit dem Snipping Tool gleich die gewünschte Größe ausschneiden kannst 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso meine Kiste beim Metro 2033 Benchmark abschmiert, wenn ich die Graka übertakte?!


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Weil Du mit dem Snipping Tool gleich die gewünschte Größe ausschneiden kannst
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso meine Kiste beim Metro 2033 Benchmark abschmiert, wenn ich die Graka übertakte?!


 

Ich schneide nie was aus...
Ich mach es Bild und gut ist!

Nein leider nicht... Sonst hätt ich dir schon bescheid gegeben ^^


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei zu schauen was meine Karte für 1200mhz Brauch, bin schon mal bei eingestellten 1,25v


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei zu schauen was meine Karte für 1200mhz Brauch, bin schon mal bei eingestellten 1,25v


 

Sollte eig mit 1,2V oder weniger laufen... Also meine macht das!


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

Zum Glück ist jede Karte anders ^^

Ich bekomme permanent Bildfehler, egal welche Spannung Oo


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist jede Karte anders ^^
> 
> Ich bekomme permanent Bildfehler, egal welche Spannung Oo


 

oO Das klingt nicht gut!
Ich werde meine wie gesagt eventuell umtauschen oder verkaufen wenn der neue Kühler nichts bringt!


----------



## Fatalii (31. März 2012)

@Softy:
Ich hole mein Trockeneis immer bei Mertzen GmbH hier in Essen. Etwa 5 Minuten entfernt
10KG habe ich heute wieder verballert.  So ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht, aber meine 580 läuft einfach am absoluten Maximum.
Wieso fragst du? Kommst du aus der Gegend?

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> @Softy:
> Ich hole mein Trockeneis immer bei Mertzen GmbH hier in Essen. Etwa 5 Minuten entfernt
> 10KG habe ich heute wieder verballert.  So ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht, aber meine 580 läuft einfach am absoluten Maximum.
> Wieso fragst du? Kommst du aus der Gegend?
> ...


 


Was kostet das und kann man das verschicken ?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du? Kommst du aus der Gegend?



Nicht wirklich, ich komme aus Bamberg.  Ich hab nur interessehalber gefragt.


----------



## Fatalii (31. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was kostet das und kann man das verschicken ?


 Ich zahle 2,50€ pro KG. Verschickt wird es nicht. 
Wenn der Chef da ist, bekomme ich meist 6KG für 10€.

MfG


----------



## PitBull (31. März 2012)

Ok GK scheint OK, der Treiber ist nur ein wenig zickig.

Teste nun gerade Taktraten und Spannungen bei 3er Loop Heaven. Danach noch jede Taktraten bei spielen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das 1150Mhz mit VID laufen aber 1200 dann so viel Spannung Brauch. Glaube bin bei eingestellten 1,225 für 1200Mhz

Auch bei 1,3v bekomme ich die Karte nicht über 40Grad

Ab 1200Mhz Brauch die Karte leider Extreme mehr Spannung


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich zahle 2,50€ pro KG. Verschickt wird es nicht.
> Wenn der Chef da ist, bekomme ich meist 6KG für 10€.



Und wieviel Grad Temperaturunterschied bringt das? Hast Du mal ein Foto oder so von Deinem Benchtable oder whatever?


----------



## the.hai (31. März 2012)

Trockeneis Versandhinweise

hier nur mal als info zum trockeneis versand


----------



## Fatalii (31. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieviel Grad Temperaturunterschied bringt das? Hast Du mal ein Foto oder so von Deinem Benchtable oder whatever?



Der Temperaturunterschied liegt bei gut 15grad C. Das bringt also einiges. Jedoch ist die Pot-Kühlung definitiv besser.
Da ich in meinem corsair 800D einen Zwischenboden habe kann man darauf eine Schale mit Trockeneis legen. 
Natürlich nur mit einem Tuch darunter.
Beim nächsten Mal mache ich ein paar Fotos und stelle sie hier rein. Mit etwas Glück dann schon mit meiner lightning. 

MfG


----------



## ACDSee (31. März 2012)

Sobald ich etwas mehr Takt an meine GTX 570 anlege kommt: "D3D11 App Window::do_swap():device removed"
Ist Heaven 3.0 generell etwas zickig, hat jemand eine Lösung oder wird meine Karte schlicht zu warm bzw. ist zu wenig Spannung drauf?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Sobald ich etwas mehr Takt an meine GTX 570 anlege kommt: "D3D11 App Window::do_swap():device removed"
> Ist Heaven 3.0 generell etwas zickig, hat jemand eine Lösung oder wird meine Karte schlicht zu warm bzw. ist zu wenig Spannung drauf?



Kommt die Meldung immer am Anfang, oder immer an der gleichen Stelle, oder immer unterschiedlich?

Treiber und DirectX sind aktuell? Mit welchen Programm übertaktest Du?


----------



## ACDSee (31. März 2012)

Meldung kommt in etwa in der Mitte des Benchmarks.

Treiber ist aktuell und läuft auf Standard-Einstellungen
Übertaktet habe ich mit MSI Afterburner um lediglich wenige Mhz (von 780 auf 825) vcore 0,963v ~ könnte zu wenig sein.
Lüftersteuerung auto.

Ich werds morgen in Ruhe mal austesten.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

Ja, dann würde ich mal das Gehäuse aufmachen, den Lüfter auf 100% stellen und dann etwas mehr Spannung geben.


----------



## ACDSee (1. April 2012)

Es war die Vcore. 825/1650/1900 mit 0,975v liefen ohne Probleme durch.
Morgen mal austesten mit 100% Lüfter. Die Kühlung sollte mit FT02 nicht problematisch sein..


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Der Temperaturunterschied liegt bei gut 15grad C. Das bringt also einiges. Jedoch ist die Pot-Kühlung definitiv besser.
> Da ich in meinem corsair 800D einen Zwischenboden habe kann man darauf eine Schale mit Trockeneis legen.
> Natürlich nur mit einem Tuch darunter.
> Beim nächsten Mal mache ich ein paar Fotos und stelle sie hier rein. Mit etwas Glück dann schon mit meiner lightning.
> ...


 

Ich bin da trotzdem gespannt 
Vielleicht bekommste ja nen Chip der überhaupt nicht gut übertaktbar ist 

Naja werd mir auch mal Trockeneis bestellen!


----------



## UHJJ36 (1. April 2012)

Ja ja, nen 2600k auf lächerlichen 4GHz (ich hatte den anfangs mit dem Intel Boxer sogar auf 4.5 24/7) dann die HD7970 die sau viel potential bietet auch nur auf 925... vom den 1333er CL9 Performanceriegeln fang ich lieber garnicht erst an... aber groß Trockeneis bestellen wollen 
Vor allem Trockeneis, so ein dreck, immer schön drauf mit dem Kondenzwasser auf die Hardware, da kannste auch im Winter die Kiste aus dem Fenster stellen und sparst Geld.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

UHJJ36 schrieb:


> Ja ja, nen 2600k auf lächerlichen 4GHz (ich hatte den anfangs mit dem Intel Boxer sogar auf 4.5 24/7) dann die HD7970 die sau viel potential bietet auch nur auf 925... vom den 1333er CL9 Performanceriegeln fang ich lieber garnicht erst an... aber groß Trockeneis bestellen wollen
> Vor allem Trockeneis, so ein dreck, immer schön drauf mit dem Kondenzwasser auf die Hardware, da kannste auch im Winter die Kiste aus dem Fenster stellen und sparst Geld.


 

HÄH 

1. Ist der CPU-Takt beim Heaven 3.0 rivhtig egal da ich mit 4GHz genau so viele Punkte bekomme wie mit 5,2GHz...
2. Habe ich meine Karte bestimmt nicht mit 925MHz durch den Heaven rennen lassen... Sonst währe ich ja nicht auf Platz 1 in beiden Listen!!!
3. Haben wir kein Winter...

Also bevor man was schreibt, sollte man sich vorher informieren!


----------



## UHJJ36 (1. April 2012)

Mir gehts nicht drum wie die Karte und CPU für den bench mal laufen sondern allgemein so wie in der Signatur.
Ach ja Platz 1 also... komisch ich brauch ne Brille:

Unigine Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Thread mit Frameverläufen

Da kann ich aber nix für wenns hier nur so Toiletten PC´s gibt *duck und weg*


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

UHJJ36 schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht drum wie die Karte und CPU für den bench mal laufen sondern allgemein so wie in der Signatur.
> Ach ja Platz 1 also... komisch ich brauch ne Brille:
> 
> Unigine Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Thread mit Frameverläufen
> ...


 

*Hust*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html

Also erst richtig schauen! Zudem hast du *SLI* .... Und nur um die 400 Punkte mehr!
Aber mit meiner 2. Karte werd ich mir die 2500 Punkte sowiso holen 

Und wieso sollte ich meine Sachen 24/7 mit Trockeneis kühlen


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

> Was für eine ?
> 
> Ich hab noch so einiges in der Hinterhand



Noch nicht sicher. Aber dieses mal kauf ich mir was dickes, schnelles


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Dick und schnell?   Dann wird es eine HD7970 oder GTX680 im Asus DC-II Design?


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dick und schnell?   Dann wird es eine HD7970 oder GTX680 im Asus DC-II Design?


 
Die dann vieleict mnoch n bischennnnn übertakten und so lange benchen bis ich ihn eingeolt hab


----------



## UHJJ36 (1. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html
> 
> ...




Uiiiii, da muss nur einer mit nem 5GHz Sandy und ner HD7979 auf 1200MHz kommen dann wars das mit deinem tollen Platz 1, ich bin stolz auf dich  
Dafür hab ich aber auch schon *1,5 Jahre *länger spaß mit meinen also du Karten Klausi


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

UHJJ36 schrieb:


> Uiiiii, da muss nur einer mit nem 5GHz Sandy und ner HD7979 auf 1200MHz kommen dann wars das mit deinem tollen Platz 1, ich bin stolz auf dich
> Dafür hab ich aber auch schon *1,5 Jahre *länger spaß mit meinen also du Karten Klausi


 

Häh wie bitte ? 

Hast du was auf den Augen oder was ? Scheint so...
Und du kennst dich da eh nicht aus also was solls !? Denkst sicherlich das die CPU da wa sbringt


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

UHJJ36 schrieb:


> Uiiiii, da muss nur einer mit nem 5GHz Sandy und ner HD7979 auf 1200MHz kommen dann wars das mit deinem tollen Platz 1, ich bin stolz auf dich
> Dafür hab ich aber auch schon *1,5 Jahre *länger spaß mit meinen also du Karten Klausi



Kannst Du lesen?  Das hier ist der *Unigine Heaven* Diskussionsthread, und kein Platz zum flamen und für offtopic. Wenn Du also nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst, lass es einfach.


----------



## PitBull (1. April 2012)

Also ich trete meine Karte jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden. Der Heaven reagiert so stark auf den RAM und genau hier blockt meine Karte.

Der RAM reagiert 0 auf Spannung


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

Eben nochmal Heaven rennen lassen 
1080p ist er leider nicht durch aber wenigstens 720p


----------



## Fatalii (2. April 2012)

Morgen kommt meine Asus 7970 Direct CU II. Ich will die erstmal testen und dann überdenke ich die Lightning nochmal...
Diese soll nicht leise sein. Die Asus gabs für 500 Euronen; bei der aktuellen Liefersituation, den Verfügbarkeiten und Preisen
der Asus, konnte ich nicht anders. Außerdem kommt noch ein Asrock Z77 Extreme6 (schwarz) und Corsair Vengeance LP (weiß).
Ich bin gespannt. Wenn die Asus die 1300MHz packt, dann gehts hier rund...den Rest verkneife ich mir.

Achja, außerdem wird mein System neu ausfgesetzt, damit alles sauber ist.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Morgen kommt meine Asus 7970 Direct CU II. Ich will die erstmal testen und dann überdenke ich die Lightning nochmal...
> Diese soll nicht leise sein. Die Asus gabs für 500 Euronen; bei der aktuellen Liefersituation, den Verfügbarkeiten und Preisen
> der Asus, konnte ich nicht anders. Außerdem kommt noch ein Asrock Z77 Extreme6 (schwarz) und Corsair Vengeance LP (weiß).
> Ich bin gespannt. Wenn die Asus die 1300MHz packt, dann gehts hier rund...den Rest verkneife ich mir.
> ...


 

Aber die GTX680 schaffst du nicht!
Da müsstest auch du auf 1350MHz hoch gehen 

Und ich will es noch einmal betonen: Ich hab noch LANGE nicht das Maximum aus meiner Karte geholt  
Kühler kommt am Freitag und dann wird am WE fett gebencht


----------



## Fatalii (2. April 2012)

Das wird verdammt schwer, klar, aber warum nicht. Eigentlich will ich nur dich ärgern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Das wird verdammt schwer, klar, aber warum nicht. Eigentlich will ich nur dich ärgern.


 

Ich weiß 
Aber mich kann man nicht ärgern


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2012)

*@ Gecekusu84*


*mache auch mal benches mt deiner 680 in metro2033 und just cause2 ......wäre interessant*


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> *@ Gecekusu84*
> 
> 
> *mache auch mal benches mt deiner 680 in metro2033 und just cause2 ......wäre interessant*


 

Metro wird es enger  Just Cause eher besser 
Aber ich bin noch immer der Einzige mit der Besten HD 7970 und da drauf bin ich stolz


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Metro wird es enger  Just Cause eher besser
> Aber ich bin noch immer der Einzige mit der Besten HD 7970 und da drauf bin ich stolz


 Hättest mal die GTX 680 geholt, dann wärst jetzt Platz 1 xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Hättest mal die GTX 680 geholt, dann wärst jetzt Platz 1 xD


 

Niemals hol ich mir eine Nvidia....
Da geb ich mich lieber mit Platz 2 zufrieden!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Niemals hol ich mir eine Nvidia....
> Da geb ich mich lieber mit Platz 2 zufrieden!


 
hey nix gegen nvidia


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hey nix gegen nvidia


 

Aja doch


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hey nix gegen nvidia


 Lass ihn, da spricht der Neid hihi


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Lass ihn, da spricht der Neid hihi


 

Nee den gibt es bei mir nicht 
Ich bin AMD Fan von daher 

Und wieso Neid ? Ich hab eine HD 7970 mit einem Chip den man nur unter jeden 100 Karten findet 
Da kann meine Karte sogar weniger verbrauchen als eine GTX680 mit gleichem Takt


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nee den gibt es bei mir nicht
> Ich bin AMD Fan von daher
> 
> Und wieso Neid ? Ich hab eine HD 7970 mit einem Chip den man nur unter jeden 100 Karten findet
> Da kann meine Karte sogar weniger verbrauchen als eine GTX680 mit gleichem Takt


 
Hab ich jetzt geraten, weil du lange bevor die GTX680 rauskam, schon vorhergesagt hast, dass sie unmöglich eine Chance gegen die 7970 haben kann. Und jetzt hast du einen derart guten Chip und trotzdem ist die Karte langsamer als eine random GTX680. Ist schon bitter... 

Und du meinst jetzt den Verbrauch im Leerlauf, oder? Unter Last siehts wohl anders aus und dann wäre da noch die Temperatur...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2012)

hey jungs nicht schon wieder bleibt ruhig ...beide super karten.....nvidias 680 ist nun maln tick schneller und sparsamer


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt geraten, weil du lange bevor die GTX680 rauskam, schon vorhergesagt hast, dass sie unmöglich eine Chance gegen die 7970 haben kann. Und jetzt hast du einen derart guten Chip und trotzdem ist die Karte langsamer als eine random GTX680. Ist schon bitter...
> 
> Und du meinst jetzt den Verbrauch im Leerlauf, oder? Unter Last siehts wohl anders aus und dann wäre da noch die Temperatur...


 

Da müsste ich aber was davon wissen wenn ich so was gesagt habe...
Zeig mir mal bitte einen Post dazu !!!

Und wie gesagt sind max. 10% alles andere als bitter und auf gleichem Takt sind se wieder gleich schnell 
Von daher 

Nee Verbrauch im Leerlauf & auf Last den ich betreibe meine Karte im Moment mit 0,95V @ 1025MHz  Und das ist weniger als von Nvidia die ja mit 0,97V @ 1006MHz auf Last läuft  Und wenn der Turbo zuschlägt dann sind es gleich mal noch mehr ^^


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

Yeah, Fanboy-Battle   *popcornraushol*  Aber übertreibt es nicht, nicht dass hier ein Mod vorbeikommt und  meinen schönen Thread dicht macht 

Heute abend gibt es das vorerst letzte Update für eine Woche. Also benchen, Jungs. Nicht diskutieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Ja ist ja gut 

Ich sag eben nur was stimmt 

Wie gesagt ich werde erst am WE wieder benchen können wenn mein Kühler montiert ist ^^
Mal schauen was dann noch so geht 

Und softy: Lass dies Sprüche  Ich bekomm da immer halber en Lachflash


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2012)

> Nee Verbrauch im Leerlauf & auf Last den ich betreibe meine Karte im Moment mit 0,95V @ 1025MHz  Und das ist weniger als von Nvidia die ja mit 0,97V @ 1006MHz auf Last läuft  Und wenn der Turbo zuschlägt dann sind es gleich mal noch mehr ^^


 

da gibt es bestimmt auch noch einige 680er die sich so gut undervolten lassen  also so kannste nicht schreiben...du gehst von nvidia @ default aus...ne ne so nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> da gibt es bestimmt auch noch einige 680er die sich so gut undervolten lassen  also so kannste nicht schreiben...du gehst von nvidia @ default aus...ne ne so nicht


 

Das ist mir egal! Ich kann das aber auch von daher 
Fakt ist, das man das auch mit der HD 7970 machen kann


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal! Ich kann das aber auch von daher
> Fakt ist, das man das auch mit der HD 7970 machen kann


 
Richtig, nur, dass sie bei allem langsamer ist 

Wieder einmal hat mich Nvidia überzeugt, jetzt wird es doch definitiv ein 3D-Vision 2 kompatibler Monitor xD
Bin mal wieder raus hier


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Richtig, nur, dass sie bei allem langsamer ist
> 
> Wieder einmal hat mich Nvidia überzeugt, jetzt wird es doch definitiv ein 3D-Vision 2 kompatibler Monitor xD
> Bin mal wieder raus hier


 

Hmm bei Metro 2033 auch !? 
Glaube eher weniger


----------



## PitBull (3. April 2012)

Hast den Kühler jetzt vor dir liegen und noch nicht umgebaut?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Hast den Kühler jetzt vor dir liegen und noch nicht umgebaut?


 

Nope der Kühler liegt 60km entfernt bei nem Kollegen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nope der Kühler liegt 60km entfernt bei nem Kollegen


 
dann ab ins auto und holen 1 stunde und du bist wieder zuhause und kannst basteln


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> dann ab ins auto und holen 1 stunde und du bist wieder zuhause und kannst basteln


 

Ich hab weder auto noch ein anderes Verkehrsmittel 
Nee der bringt mir das Zeug am Freitag und gut is


----------



## ACDSee (3. April 2012)

CPU-OC von 4 GHz auf 4,7 GHz brachte bei mir keine zusätzlichen Punkte.
lediglich mit mehr GPU-Takt legte Heaven zu.

Bringt RAM-Takt oder RAM-Menge irgendwas im Haeven?

Ich hab zudem gerade von: 8 GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9 24 1T 
auf: 16 GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10 27 2T aufgerüstet/umgestellt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> CPU-OC von 4 GHz auf 4,7 GHz brachte bei mir keine zusätzlichen Punkte.
> lediglich mit mehr GPU-Takt legte Heaven zu.
> 
> Bringt RAM-Takt oder RAM-Menge irgendwas im Haeven?
> ...



CPU bringt in Heaven nichts 

Ram weiß ihc nicht müsstest du schauen ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. April 2012)

Bei mir hat der Umstieg von 8GB 1333MHz CL9 auf 4GB 1700MHz CL6 genau 2 Punkte gebracht 

Und das wird warscheinlich sogar an der Messungenauigkeit und nicht am RAM liegen... den kannst wohl auch vergessen.
War allerdings in der Hwbot-Version, da sind die settings ein wenig anders.

@streetjumper: 
Wenn du so gern bencht und sogar Grafikkarten nur wegen diese kleinen Rangliste hier kaufst, warum bist du dann nicht im Hwbot-Team? 
Punkte brauchen wir immer...


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Umstieg von 8GB 1333MHz CL9 auf 4GB 1700MHz CL6 genau 2 Punkte gebracht
> 
> Und das wird warscheinlich sogar an der Messungenauigkeit und nicht am RAM liegen... den kannst wohl auch vergessen.
> War allerdings in der Hwbot-Version, da sind die settings ein wenig anders.
> ...


 

Hmm...
Ich benche aber nur unter Luft... Oder sind die Werte da getrennt von Air, Wasser etc. ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. April 2012)

Es gibt eine Liga für Luft und Wasser und eine für alles andere, wie DICE, SS oder alles andere was unter 0°C kühlt.
Wenn du den 2600k auf etwas über 5GHz bekommst kannst du bestimmt ein paar Punkte im 3D-Bereich machen 

So, aber jetzt back2topic 

Hat schon mal jemand mit LOD im Heaven experimentiert? Könnte ja auch noch was bringen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Liga für Luft und Wasser und eine für alles andere, wie DICE, SS oder alles andere was unter 0°C kühlt.
> Wenn du den 2600k auf etwas über 5GHz bekommst kannst du bestimmt ein paar Punkte im 3D-Bereich machen
> 
> So, aber jetzt back2topic
> ...


 

Im Heaven darf man nichts im Treiber abschalten  Den dann würde ich ja eh über 3500Punkte in 720p machen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. April 2012)

Naja, LOD ist ja wieder was anderes als einfach mal AA oder AF zu deaktivieren. 

Im Bot ists offiziell erlaubt, die Rangliste hier ist mir egal, da sie ohne Klassenbindung ist kann ich eh nicht punkten  - der Bot entscheidet für mich 

Aber deiner Antwort entnehm ich, dass hier wohl kaum irgendwas am LOD getweakt wird. Dann werd ichs mal selbst probieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

3DMark11 - Extreme overclocking records @ HWBOT

Hab mal meine 3Dmark11 Score gepostet 

Sorry Softy für das OT kommt auch nicht wieder vor!


----------



## Fatalii (4. April 2012)

Servus zusammen.

Heute kam endlich meine Asus 7970 DC CUII an. Eine RIESEN Karte, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. siehe Fotos.
Ich habe nur das Undervolting bis jetzt getestet und sowohl die 1000MHz als auch der Referenztakt laufen bei 1V benchmarkstabil.
Bei 1GHz, Standarttakt der Top-Version, sind 1120Pkt in diesem Benchmark drin. 
Nun teste ich das Übertaktungspotenzial.
Achso, der Kühler hat die GPU bis jetzt bei jedem Test unter 50°C halten können, bei leicht entschärfter Lüfterkurve.
Bei 1v und 925MHz waren nach einem Unigine-Durchlauf nur 41°C. GEIL.
Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Stunden und melde mich später mit dem einen oder anderen Update hier und bei HWBOT zurück.
Es lohnt sich also einen Blick auf den Link in meiner Signatur zu werfen.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

Was hast du den für ne VID ? Was für nen ASIC Wert ?
Und wie warm wird die Karte den bei 1,3V auf Last ?


----------



## Fatalii (5. April 2012)

Konnte noch nicht viel testen. Windows, der Treiber und der Afterburner zickten böse rum. Also Win7 neu aufgesetzt und nun suche ich mir wieder alles zusammen.
VID liegt bei 1,112V.
Welchen Treiber empfiehlst du? Den 12.2?

MfG


----------



## Fatalii (5. April 2012)

So nach ein paar Tests steht fest, dass die Karte wieder zurück geht. 
Sobald die Temperatur mit etwas OC über 40°C geht, stürzt der Treiber ab. Zum Spielen, ist sie gut; leise und kühl, 
aber das Übertaktungspotenzial ist sehr mau. 

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. April 2012)

Die DCII scheinen ja nicht gerade die Besten zu sein...
Vaykir hat seine auch zurück geschickt da sie einfach nicht gut ginge!

Da bin ich ja froh das ich eine gute Referenz habe ^^

VID liegt bei 1,049V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> So nach ein paar Tests steht fest, dass die Karte wieder zurück geht.
> Sobald die Temperatur mit etwas OC über 40°C geht, stürzt der Treiber ab. Zum Spielen, ist sie gut; leise und kühl,
> aber das Übertaktungspotenzial ist sehr mau.
> 
> MfG



verschiedene treiber probiert?


----------



## Ralle@ (5. April 2012)

Asus schafft immer negativ aufzufallen.
Wenn sogar Testmagazine Defekte Karte bekommen, dann wundert es mich nicht wenn die Retail Karten nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Fatalii (6. April 2012)

Ich habe den 12.2 und 12.3 getestet, identisches Verhalten.

Tja ich habe Asus eine lange Email geschickt. Meine Testergebnisse, wie auch Kritik an der Verfügbarkeit der Karten.
Ich hoffe, dass die nächste Charge der 7970 DirectCU II deutlich besser ist. Wie schon gesagt Verarbeitung, Design
und Kühlkonzept sind hervorragend. Die Chipgüte in meinem Fall wohl nicht. Vielleicht äußert sich Asus ja recht offen
auf die Fragen in meiner Mail.

MfG


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. April 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich habe den 12.2 und 12.3 getestet, identisches Verhalten.
> 
> Tja ich habe Asus eine lange Email geschickt. Meine Testergebnisse, wie auch Kritik an der Verfügbarkeit der Karten.
> Ich hoffe, dass die nächste Charge der 7970 DirectCU II deutlich besser ist. Wie schon gesagt Verarbeitung, Design
> ...



da bin ich ja mal gespannt..lass uns es wissen wenn asus geantwortet hat


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

Also meine Asus 7970 ist auch nicht so der bringer, aber ich glaube fast das Asus nicht so den Wert auf güte der Karten legt? Meine Asus ist auch eine absolute Krücke


----------



## L3stat (7. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Also meine Asus 7970 ist auch nicht so der bringer, aber ich glaube fast das Asus nicht so den Wert auf güte der Karten legt? Meine Asus ist auch eine absolute Krücke


 Selektieren werden die da sicherlich nicht.Meine alte Asus EAH 6950 DCII ging aber ganz gut.Ist halt einfach Glückssache.


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

OK hatte meine Asus nun eine Woche unter Wasser getestet, nun wieder auf Luft umgebaut und mit meiner neuen 7970 (Wassergekühlt) am laufen. Die Asus macht genau die selben Taktraten mit Luft wie mit Wasser. Also kommt es nicht ganz so auf die Temps an.
1250GPU mit Lüfter auf Auto


----------



## the.hai (8. April 2012)

warum sollten sie auch selektieren? die graka soll ja nur so laufen, wie sie augeliefert wurde. sämtliches oc und das ergebnis davon interessiert ja keinen. oc ist und bleibt glückssache, aber bei prozessoren konnte man es wenigstens am stepping erkennen^^


----------



## PitBull (20. April 2012)

4 Karten getestet um 2 Karten zu finden die gleich laufen.

Es ist wieder eine Asus, die erste hat bei 1260 dicht gemacht. Die neue schafft 1300 mit 1,3v also Glücksache wie die GPUs sind.

Nun haben beide Karten ASIC von 74,9 & 75,6 und VID von 1,112v


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. April 2012)

Gibts was neues ?

Ich werde wenn ich überhaupt wieder benche beim HwBot bleiben!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

Hi ich habe ein problem und zwar lasse ich unigine Heaven v3.0 Basic durchlaufen und am ende zeigt er mir immer die HD3000 von meiner cpu an, glaub auch das nur die rendert denn wenn ich ich tesselation auf extreme und AF auf 16 und AA auf 16 oder 8 (wies nicht mehr genau) komm ich auf durchschnittlich 6fps und einem score von 193. Ist das Normal fuer meine Graka oder rendert wirklich nur die HD3000? und wenn ja kann man dass irgendwie ändern??

Bin ganz neu in dem gebiet also noch nicht so der kenner, habs eigentlich ja mal nur zum spass runtergeladen um zu sehen wie es läuft

Edit: bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass es nicht normal ist wenn ich mir die ergebnisse hier so an schaue also hat jemand eine Lösung??


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Hast Du Lucid Virtu installiert? Dann könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass die IGP aktiv ist.

Wo hast Du den Monitor angeschlossen? Am Board oder an der Grafikkarte?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

Ob ich Lucid Virtu installiert habe weis ich gar nicht und wenn ja wie deinstalliert man das??
Ja die graka ist per D-DVI angeschlossen ich glaub mein mb hat nicht mal einen Platzt dafür


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Schalte am Besten die IGPU im BIOS ab 
Dann sollte die auch nicht mehr dazwischen funken ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

unter welcher kategorie finde ich das? kann man das auch machen während der rechner an ist ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Ömm keine Ahnung...

Natürlich musst du ins BIOS! Unter welcher Kategorie weiß ich aber nicht da ich kein Z68 Board habe und nur ein H61 von Asrock im Moment


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ob ich Lucid Virtu installiert habe weis ich gar nicht und wenn ja wie deinstalliert man das??
> Ja die graka ist per D-DVI angeschlossen ich glaub mein mb hat nicht mal einen Platzt dafür



Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung --> Programme und Funktionen. Sind da Einträge wie " Lucid Virtu", "Lucidlogix" oder "Virtu" ? Wenn ja, kannst Du diese dort deinstallieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

Ne waren keine einträge da hab aber Physx treiber gefunden die deinstalliere ich jetzt mal habe k.p wie die da drauf gekommen sind


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ne waren keine einträge da hab aber Physx treiber gefunden die deinstalliere ich jetzt mal habe k.p wie die da drauf gekommen sind


 

PhysX brauchen manche Spiele egal ob da eine AMD oder eine Nvidia im Rechner steckt...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

achso ich geh jetzt mal ins BIOS und deaktivier das scheiss ding


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Jop, die PhysX Einträge solltest Du *nicht* deinstallieren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Wie gesagt es einfachste ist die IGPU zu deaktivieren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

Die Physx Treiber sind bereits deiinstalliert, kann man die irgendwie wiederherholen. Ha grade im BIOS nachgeschaut aber hab die igpu einstellungen nicht gefunden auch nicht im erweiterten Modus


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.12.0213

Hier!

Schau mal unter Advanced bei System Agent nach! Da müsstest du was mit iGPU finden!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

jetzt zeigt er die hd 7950 auch an igpu deaktiviert aber ich bekomm mit allem auf max trotzdem nur auf 350 score und avg. fps 13


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Welche Einstellungen hast Du denn im Catalyst Control Center? Wenn Du da Supersampling mit allem drum und dran aktiviert hast, sind 13fps schon realistisch 

Die Edith sagt, Du sollst das mal so einstellen^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

Ja dank war alles am anschlag. Heißt das ich habe die ganze zeit bf3 @high gespielt mit ssaaa und 4msaa und es immer noch als flüßig empfunden??
Läuft gerade durch wie viele punkte sind den @900mhz denn normal

Edit: 22.3 fps und 570 punkte kann das seien lohnt es sich die cpu zu oc'n??
hier mal ein screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Lass Dich überraschen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2012)

So habe mir erst mal den neuen 12.4 gezogen und dann noch mal die settings im CCC geprüft un diesen wert erreicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt es was den virenscanner auszumachen cpu oder ram oc oder alle fenster schließen wie firefox oder ordner, oder ext. hdd auszustecken??

Mir ist aufgefallen das meine Karte nicht wärmer als 50C° wird bei Unigine und beim Furmark nur 48C° obwohl ich den ueber 2h durchlaufen lassen habe, alle temps bei 10% lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Es bringt schon ein paar Punkte mehr, wenn Du nicht benötigte Programme / Dienste / Prozesse vor dem Benchmark schließt. RAM OC bringt auch ein paar Pünktchen. CPU-OC bringt kaum etwas, da Heaven ein sehr grafiklastiger Benchmark ist. Am meisten bringt es daher, die Grafikkarte zu übertakten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2012)

aber die punkte sind soweit okay?? ist ja sccon auf 900mhz uebertaktet


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Ich glaube schon. Ich kann ja heute nachmittag wenn ich zu Hause bin, den Benchmark mal mit den gleíchen Settings durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

Ich werde heute Abend noch einmal testen ob die neue CPU was bringt 
Vielleicht klappt jetzt endlich die PCI-e 3.0 Anbindung
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/8rk46tjk/3770k.jpg


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2012)

@softy  würde mich freuen und danke fuer die viele hilfe

Wow jatzt kommen schon die ersten mit ivy Bridge


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

@Pitbull

Sehr geill, ich bin schon gespannt 

@POWER_... 

Mit der Grafikkarte @stock komme ich auf 1010 Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2012)

woran kann das bei mir liegen hab genau die gleiche taktrate, gibt es denn noch nen anderen benchmark damit ich sehen kann ob das an der gaka liegt oder am programm?

was bedeutet eigentlich die Zahl bei GPU model
Bei mir: 7900 series 8.961.0.0 3072mb
Bei dir: 7900 series 8.700.0.0 3072mb

Ist das die treiber Version?


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

Jepp sieht nach Treiber aus installiere mal den 12.4


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2012)

hab ich schon


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ist das die treiber Version?



Ich habe grad einen Beta Treiber zum Testen drauf. Der bringt aber nicht mehr Punkte als der Catalyst 12.4.

Sonst habe ich keine Tweaks angewendet, vllt. hast Du viele Hintergrundprogramme laufen. Steht die Energieeinstellung von Windows auf "Höchstleistung"?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. April 2012)

fahr jetzt nochmal runter und schließe alle programme und probiere es nochmal.
Ja alles ist auf höchstleistung.

Edit: sieht schon mal gut aus nach part 8 avg. fps of 38.2

Edit2: es ist durchgelaufen mit goßem Erfolganscheinend hat der neustart was gebraucht und die konsequente abschaltung aller nötigen hintergrundprogramme.
Hier ein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7 punkte zu dir softy, kann es seien dass es je nach durchlauf um ein paar punkte abweicht??


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Sieht doch prima aus 

Ja, ein paar Punkte schwankt das immer hin und her. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du Dein Ergebnist im Ranking Thread posten, dann nehme ich es mit in die Highscore Liste auf.


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

So nun geht es hier weiter, was bei Heaven mit 8x und 16x keine Unterschiede gibt, scheint der 3DMark 11 schon anders aus zu sehen

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P9200 3DMarks
&
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P9731 3DMarks

Also haben sich die 340€ doch gelohnt


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Da spielt aber wohl auch mit rein, dass 3dmark11 CPU-lastiger ist als der Heaven Benchmark.


----------



## PitBull (28. April 2012)

Jepp, Teste aber nachher mal CF im Heaven und 11, vielleicht auch paar Games


----------



## the.hai (7. Mai 2012)

sooo, "bestellung" ist gemacht. wie sollten sich 2xgtx590 im sli schlagen?

nachdem pitbull ja auch fleißig nachgerüstet hat und ich meine 6970 vom 3er cf verkauft habe, wirds zeit für einen gegenschlag.


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Du hast Dir 2x GTX590 bestellt? Wieviel zahlst Du für die?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast Dir 2x GTX590 bestellt? Wieviel zahlst Du für die?


 

Tzz was is des schon  4x HD 7970 FTW 
Aber bin trotzdme gespannt... Bzw. warum keine GTX690 ?


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> sooo, "bestellung" ist gemacht. wie sollten sich 2xgtx590 im sli schlagen?


 
doch nich neu  aber lasst euch überraschen, genauere pläne folgen bald als tagebuch, evtl auch ein downgrade von 2700k auf 980x? wer weiß^^

die gtx solln dann aber eh schnell weiter auf den markt, sobald die 7990 endlich mal da is


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Du mit 2x GTX590 an 2x H7970 vorbeikommst. Wenn, dann nur ganz knapp, schätze ich.


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2012)

an dem enorm aufgepumpten gespann von SirOli wirds wahrscheinlich scheitern, aber vlt bringt der 980x ja noch paar mehr punkte als der 2700k. das würde ja auch nur passieren, wenn der bench von 6kernen profitiert.

hmm fragen über fragen 

aber pitbull will ich schlagen, alles andere is mir doch boogy^^

das wird das erste mal sein das mir wakü aufen senkel gehn wird.....beim hin und her basteln.....


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Was Du brauchst, sind 3 HD7970's  

Naja ich bin gespannt und drück Dir die DAumen


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2012)

Das "BRAUCHST" hat mir gefallen^^

naja ersmal ne 7990, wenn ich die beiden gtx590 verkaufe sollte das ja locker drin sein.


----------



## PitBull (8. Mai 2012)

Wie skalieren die AMDs mit mehreren Karten? Ich habe mir überlegt für Trifire eine 7970 und eine 7990 einzubauen, somit habe ich später Single GPU 1350GPU und Trifire hoffentlich 1200-1250GPU warte aber erst Tests und Wasserkühler ab.


----------



## Chocobo (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mit Intel i7 3770K und ner Nvidia GTX 670 auf ca. 930 Punkte zu kommen (mit Full HD Specc.) is das normal? Oder kommt nur mir das ein bissl wenig vor?

LG


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Wie skalieren die AMDs mit mehreren Karten? Ich habe mir überlegt für Trifire eine 7970 und eine 7990 einzubauen, somit habe ich später Single GPU 1350GPU und Trifire hoffentlich 1200-1250GPU warte aber erst Tests und Wasserkühler ab.


 Man kann pauschal sagen, bis 2 Karten ist noch "sinnvoll". Darüber gibts keine vernünftige Unterstützung. Ein Kollege hatte zwei HD6870x2... Mit 2 GPUs konnte man noch nichts sagen, abgesehen von den üblichen Multi-GPU Problemchen alles gut. Bei 3 und 4 GPUs macht die Software zu viel Probleme, als dass sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde, zumal die Skalierung auch nicht mehr so topp ist.


----------



## DrDave (10. Juni 2012)

@ Softy: Sehr gut nun auch eine 690 in der Übersicht 
Sollte, wer hätte es gedacht die gleichen Punkte wie das SLI der 680er bringen.

Deiner Signatur zu folgen jetzt deine?
Vlt. wäre es möglich mal die gleichen Taktraten wie das 680er SLI System aus der Übersicht zu testen um zu sehen was und ob es eine Steigerung der Performance gibt?

Nochwas anderes, was hattest du bei deiner 7950 für eine Vcore für die 1,3Ghz gegeben?

Merci


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich habe die Karte seit gestern, bin sehr begeistert (abgesehen vom OC-Potential ).

Den Chiptakt wie beim 2x GTX680 System bekomme ich sicher nicht hin. 

Für die HD7950 @1300MHz war die Spannung volles Rohr bei 1,3 Volt


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Sollte, wer hätte es gedacht die gleichen Punkte wie das SLI der 680er bringen.


 
Zwei einzelne Karten lassen sich natürlich besser hochtakten als eine GTX 690.
Hier limitiert die Kühler sehr schnell.


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2012)

ich glaube man sollte die multi gpu liste noch unterteilen^^

sonst wechsel ich das board und bestell mal testweise noch 2 hd7970^^ nur für nen kurzen platz eins^^


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

Wie meinst Du das mit unterteilen? Nach Anzahl der Grafikkarten?


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. September 2012)

Ich finde das die Rangliste so völlig in Ordnung sind. Eine weitere Unterteilung würde nur die Ranglisten kürzen.


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2012)

ja nach anzahl, basher will bloss nich vom platz eins, bzw alleine im ranking sein^^


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. September 2012)

Haha.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

Nene, das Ranking bleibt so wie es ist


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2012)

und wieder einmal gewinnt geld vor können

is okay, wäre ja auch nur mehr arbeit für dich^^

d.h. für mich, board gegen ein rampage extreme tauschen und 2xhd7970 nachschieben^^ ich muss auf arbeit


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

So, Updates sind drin 

Mit noch mehr Listen würde es zu unübersichtlich werden, und macht ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn es eine Liste mit 4 GPU's und eine mit 3 GPU's gibt, und nur einer in der Liste steht 

@FlasherBasher
Wie sieht es mit (Mikro-)rucklern bei 4 GPU's aus?


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. September 2012)

Minimal. Nicht störend. Läuft meiner Meinung nach Perfekt.
Ich müsste mal ein Video aufnehmen.


----------



## Airboume (14. September 2012)

Hey Leute.
Es ist die erste AMD-Karte die ich nun habe (7970) und ich komm mit dem AMD-Treiber bezüglich des Benchmarks nicht wirklich zurecht.
Meine Punkteskala liegt bei ca. 1800 in dem Full-HD Benchmarkwerten. Ist das nicht ein wenig zu hoch mit einer HD7970 mit einem i7-3770k @stock?
ich werds nun nochmal ausprobieren und mal schauen. Was müsste ich ungefair an Punken rausbekommen? :o

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2012)

das ist definitiv zuviel für eine karte@stock

du hast nich zufällig irgendwas treiberseitig deaktiviert? (dass die einstellungen von heaven keine rolle spielen)


----------



## Airboume (14. September 2012)

Nein, eigendlich nicht. Ich habe alles auf "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gestellt und auch sowas, wie "AMD-Optimiert" ausgestellt.
Ich habe gerad in meinem Hauptwindows gebencht und genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Nu hab ich nur noch 742 Punkte. ._.
Hilfe!


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> Ich habe gerad in meinem Hauptwindows gebencht und genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Nu hab ich nur noch 742 Punkte. ._.
> Hilfe!


und wo vorher?


----------



## Airboume (14. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> und wo vorher?


 Naja, sag ichs mal so:
Ich hab ein extra Windows erstellt für Benchmarks. Clean und nur mit dem nötigesten. 
Aber daran kanns wohl kaum liegen, dass ich so hohe Punktzahl hab^^


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

Die einzige Erklärung, die ich habe ist, dass Du im Treiber die Tessellation deaktiviert hast


----------



## Airboume (14. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die einzige Erklärung, die ich habe ist, dass Du im Treiber die Tessellation deaktiviert hast


 Ich schau mir das heute Nacht nochmal ganz in Ruhe an. Villeicht hab ich ja was übersehen, ansonsten installier ich mal neu.
Unter der Woche ist leider kaum Luft für derartiges...
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

Eins fällt mir noch ein, hast Du Lucid Virtu MVP installiert? Damit kann man (wenn man es absichtlich macht ) bescheißen. Siehe hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...1-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a-21.html#post4182655


----------



## Airboume (14. September 2012)

Ich bescheiß nicht. 
Und LV MVP hab ich mich noch nicht genähert.^^


----------



## Airboume (15. September 2012)

So Leute.
Ich hab nochmal neuinstalliert und sö und hab nun folgendes raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das realistisch?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

Ja, wenn die HD7970 nicht übertaktet ist, ist der Score realistisch und OK


----------



## Airboume (15. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, wenn die HD7970 nicht übertaktet ist, ist der Score realistisch und OK


 Alles klar, danke! 
Dann mach ich mich nun mal ans OC.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

Schnapp dir Platz 1, Tiger


----------



## prosim (15. September 2012)

Hab' da 'mal 'ne "wichtige" Frage zu Dx10 und Dx11 + eingeschalteter ambient occlusion: Habe schnell festgestellt, dass die Bildqualität mit eingeschalteter ambient occlusion schlecht ist, da sich zusätzlich dann solche waagerecht verlaufenden transparente, dicke Streifen / wie ein Schleier über das Bild legen.. . Bei 1600x900 verlaufen sie btw. senkrecht, sehen aber ansonsten ganz genauso aus wie bei der nativen 1900x1080 Auflösung. 
Unter Dx9 funktioniert ambient occlusion auch aber immer komplett ohne diese unschönen Streifen. Dx9 ist halt doch ausgereifter !  

Es hat nichts mit Übertaktung oder sonst 'was zu tun, ich rede nicht von Grafikfehlern.. sondern nur von einem/dem Neben-Effekt, der beim post-processing mit dieser 'ambient occlusion' entsteht. 
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine 560 ti. Ist das mit allen Grafikkarten unter Dx10 / 11 so oder nur bei Nvidia ?
Damit man sieht, was ich meine: Zu sehen ist der Effekt z.B. in diesen Videos (am besten sichtbar bei der Passage ab min. 1:20 im ersten Link und min. 1:49 im zweiten Link, links unten auf das Gemäuer gucken. Es ist auch überall sonst vorhanden, nur da kann man es mit am besten erblicken.): 
Heaven Benchmark on 955be & GTX560 TI - YouTube 
oder Unigine Heaven benchmark Gigabyte GTX 560Ti SLI - YouTube


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Schnapp dir Platz 1, Tiger


 
Platz 1 ?!  Das ist ohne Wakü/LN2 garnicht zu schaffen. Darfst mich aber gern schonmal auf Platz 2 eintragen, Danke


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

Damit kann man Rekorde aufstellen. 5x GTX680


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2012)

FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Damit kann man Rekorde aufstellen. 5x GTX680


 
Was z.H. machst du? Also wofür brauchst du die?

Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir 2x7970er bestelle (auf widerruf) um dich wegzuhaun^^ aber bei 5 muss ich passen, mein board ist zu "kurz"^^


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

Sie dienen nur zur Penisverlängerung. 
5 schließe ich sowieso nicht an. Hab nur 3 drin. 2 werden verkauft.

Wenn du mich weg haust habe ich noch ein Ass im Ärmel. Werde die Karte dann übertakten und nochmal benchen.
Vorerst reicht mir der erst Platz auf Stock. Ich warte bis einer kommt und sich ran traut. 
Dann Overclock ich sie erst mal ordentlich.


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2012)

Naja gut, das isses mir nicht wert. Btw wenn ich mit 4 benche musste du dir erstmal wieder ne vierte besorgen. Sei froh dass SirOli nicht soviel langeweile hat, der würde dich mit 3en weghaun 

Wieviele 3d Monitore haste? 3?^^

Und Stock-Karten benchen kann jeder, is ja nur ne Frage des Geldes, somit---langweilig.


Aber is interessant zu sehen, wie die CPUs im HD bench bremsen


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

Warum sind die 7970 so stark? Das kann ja nicht sein das 2 von den so eine hohe Punktzahl machen und 4 680 so wenig erreichen. Echt mies für soviel Geld.

Hab mir auch schon gedacht das meine CPU bremst. Bin schon fleißig nach einem günstigen 6 Kerner am suchen.

Ja ich hab 3 Monitore. Acer HN274H 3D . In der ersten Zeit muss man sich noch dran gewönnen. Geht aber schnell.


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2012)

ich bench grad  1250/1500 die karten und der 3930k auf 4,85ghz^^


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

Ok. Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich bench grad  1250/1500 die karten und der 3930k auf 4,85ghz^^



hmm knapp 50 punkte weniger als mit 1125/1500...... das muss ich nicht verstehn oder?^^

Update: Fehler gefunden, ich oc nur eine karte....


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

Haha. Das war bei mir auch so als ich zu extrem getaktet habe. Die Karten liefen dann nur noch auf halber Leistung und haben sich wohl geschützt vor einem defekt.


----------



## the.hai (22. September 2012)

nee, ich heb nur eine karte im takt an... an die andere komm ich im afterburner noch nicht ran, jedenfalls nich an die spannung...weiter probieren^^

hmm, keine ahnung was hier los ist...

ich komm nicht an die spannung der einen karte ran und dieser sync-einstellung glaub ich nit, jmd ne idee? dadurch schmiert mir ja der bench weg, da mur eine spannung angehoben wird...


----------



## fragenbold (22. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Eins fällt mir noch ein, hast Du Lucid Virtu MVP installiert? Damit kann man (wenn man es absichtlich macht ) bescheißen. Siehe hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...1-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a-21.html#post4182655



Laut dem Link ist die Technik beim HeavenBenchmark aber langsamer 

http://www.awardfabrik.de/grafikkarten/ivy-bridge-igpu-und-lucid-virtu-mvp.html


----------



## fragenbold (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie konnte Nyuki eigentlich soviele Punkte mit einer kaum übertakteten GTX670 bei FullHD kriegen???


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2012)

Er hat sie doch krass übertaktet (1376 MHz Chiptakt), ich denke, er hat den Screenshot nachträglich gemacht und dabei die Graka nicht übertaktet. 

Aber Du kannst ihm ja eine PN schicken und selber fragen


----------



## Nyuki (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi.

Screen war ( ist ) doch dabei mit Chip/Ramtakt und vieles mehr oO

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-2099.jpg


----------



## fragenbold (6. Dezember 2012)

Tut mir leid     
Der Link in der Tabelle hat leider auf das 980Mhz Bild gezeigt.

*BITTE UPDATEN*

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Liste ist doch aktuell


----------



## fragenbold (6. Dezember 2012)

Der Link ist aber nicht aktuell 
Ich glaube es wäre besser das Bild mit den übertakteten Ergebnissen anzuzeigen.

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## fragenbold (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Swiiiiiiiiiiitch :



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ok danke.
> sehe gerade das man beim afterburner die speicherspannung nicht einstellen kann



Doch, mit dem Afterburnber müsste das schon gehen. Bei Core Voltage ist ein kleines Dreieck, wenn Du da drauf klickst kannst Du die RAM Spannung ändern. Aber damit sollte man vorsichtig umgehen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Swiiiiiiiiiiitch :
> 
> Doch, mit dem Afterburnber müsste das schon gehen. Bei Core Voltage ist ein kleines Dreieck, wenn Du da drauf klickst kannst Du die RAM Spannung ändern. Aber damit sollte man vorsichtig umgehen



ok...will ja nur von 1,60 auf 1,50v runter  so Rest schreibe ich im Diskussion thread


----------



## PitBull (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde die Tage mal ein anderes BIOS flashen dann sind eventuell 1300 drin


----------



## coroc (8. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte vorhin den Bench einmal laufen lassen, mit folgendem Ergebniss:

1173 | coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1000MHz/ 1200MHz | Link

Leider hatte ich die 8x AA vergessen. Also habe ichs mit 8x AA wiederholt und das Ergebniss war erschreckend wenig  

Nämlich:
241 | coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1000MHz/ 1200MHz | Link

Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Steht im Grafikkartentreiber alles auf "standard"? Oder hast Du treiberseitig vllt. zusätzlich AA und AF eingestellt?


----------



## coroc (8. Januar 2013)

Das wär ne Möglichkeit. Ok. Ich teste 

EDIT: Jetzt sinds knapp 600 Punkte.Ich hänge Treiber Screnshots an, ob ich was vergessen habe.


----------



## DrDave (8. Januar 2013)

Ja Filter, Edge-detect raus und box rein


----------



## mulder70 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo
ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
Ich hatte mir letzte Woche die ATI HD 7850 gekauft , ich konnte zwar Benchmarks machen aber die Karte stürzte bei Spielen ab.
Das ist mein Benchmark Ergebnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich die Karte gegen eine Geforce GTX 660 eingetauscht und erhalte nun dieses Ergebnis.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jeweils die aktuellsten Treiber benutzt.Ich glaube das mit der Nvidia Karte was nicht stimmt, da ich nur halb so viele Punkte erreiche wie mit der ATI Karte,laut Fachzeitschriften müsste die Nvidia aber etwas schneller oder zumindest gleich schnell sein.
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
lg Mulder


----------



## DrDave (9. Januar 2013)

Dieser Benchmark liegt aber AMD Karten besser, von daher darfst du dich auf diesen nicht verlassen.


----------



## coroc (9. Januar 2013)

Und "so" schlecht ist es gar nicht...LEider gibts uin unsrem Ranking keine GTX 660 zum Vergleich


----------



## Donstaudi (10. Januar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Und "so" schlecht ist es gar nicht...LEider gibts uin unsrem Ranking keine GTX 660 zum Vergleich



Hier haste ne gtx 660 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

mulder70 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
> Ich hatte mir letzte Woche die ATI HD 7850 gekauft , ich konnte zwar Benchmarks machen aber die Karte stürzte bei Spielen ab.
> Das ist mein Benchmark Ergebnis
> ...



Die Ergebnisse sind viel zu niedrig, zumal Du ohne 8x AA gebencht hast. Hast Du im Treiber irgendwas verändert? Kannst Du die Treibereinstellungen mal hier posten?


----------



## mulder70 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich habe den Treiber nicht verändert alles so gelassen wie ich ihn frisch installiert hatte.
Natürlich hab ich auch nach der ATI Karte alle Treiberreste entfernt.
Selbst auf höhste Spieleinstellung im Spiel COD4 ruckelts etwas.
Der Fachhändler sagte die GTX 660 ist für mein 5 Jahre alten Rechner zu schnell.
Also meine CPU mein Board und meine Rams wären der Flaschenhals bei der ganzen Sache.
Kann das sein?

Betriebssystem 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1 
CPU 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz 
Yorkfield 45nm Technologie 
RAM 
8,00 GB Dual-Kanal DDR2 @ 399MHz (5-5-5-18) 
Motherboard 
ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5E-VM DO (LGA775) 
WA-TQXTEGEH Thermaltake LanBox VF6000BNS 620Watt Netzteil

Bin auf der Arbeit kann also erst heute Nachmittag die Treiberdaten posten.
lg Mulder


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Das Problem könnte sein, dass Du nach dem Wechsel von der AMD- auf die nvidia-Karte Windows nicht neu installiert hast. Auch wenn man die Treiberreste entfernt, kann es da afaik zu Problemen kommen  Daher würde ich Windows mal neu installieren.

Bei Spielen kann es schon sein, dass die CPU ab und zu limitiert. Beim Heaven Benchmark ist die CPU aber relativ Banane, das erklärt also nicht den großen Unterschied in der Punktzahl.


----------



## Scroll (10. Januar 2013)

Hor auf softy, win neuinstallieren bringt wunder mit sich, hatte namlich auch ahnliche probleme von nvidia auf amd ohne direkt win neuzuinstallieren, nachm neuinstallieren wusste ich endlich das ich ne neue karte habe


----------



## mulder70 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal bis hierhin, werde Windows 7 neu installieren und dann wieder berichten.


----------



## mulder70 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Windows 7 neu installiert.Jetzt siehts doch wirklich besser aus, da habt ihr Recht gehabt 
Die Punkte im Benchmark sind auch gestiegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich gleich noch ein Windows 8 Upgrade gemacht und dann nochmal den Benchmarktest gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Minimal besser geworden.
So bin zufrieden, danke für Eure Hilfe.
lg Mulder


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

Sieht doch gleich viel besser aus, schön, dass es jetzt flutscht 

Wenn Du jetzt noch in 1920x1080 benchst, kannst Du das Ergebnis ja im Ranking posten


----------



## Donstaudi (12. Januar 2013)

Kann es sein das Unigine heaven 3.0 bei einer übertakteten Karte auf Fps limitiert? :/ 

ich komm irgendwie nicht drüber raus, im Standardtakt aber schon!!

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## DrDave (13. Januar 2013)

Von sowas hab ich selbst noch nichts mitbekommen und auch nicht gehört.
Wird dein eingestellter Takt übernommen?
Welche Einstellungen?


----------



## Donstaudi (15. Januar 2013)

Max einstellung! Problem is schon gelöst Evga Precision war schuld keine Ahnung warum!


----------



## the.hai (3. Februar 2013)

So hab mir mal 2 weitere HD7970 gegönnt/geliehen/ergaunert 

Die sollten ende der woche kommen und dann wird mal geguggt, wie ein cpu limitieren kann^^


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> So hab mir mal 2 weitere HD7970 gegönnt/geliehen/ergaunert
> 
> Die sollten ende der woche kommen und dann wird mal geguggt, wie ein cpu limitieren kann^^


 
So, morgen ist es endlich soweit, nachdem ich dmalas beschissen wurde.....


----------



## Softy (30. April 2013)

Super, dass es jetzt klappt  Bin schon mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Super, dass es jetzt klappt  Bin schon mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt


 
hmpf, muss mir erstmal nen zweites Netzteil besorgen....


----------



## Softy (30. April 2013)

Ich hätte da eins zu Hause rumliegen : Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue, 750W ATX 2.3  (sind noch 2 Jahre oder so Restgarantie drauf).


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eins zu Hause rumliegen : Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue, 750W ATX 2.3  (sind noch 2 Jahre oder so Restgarantie drauf).


 
Ich brauch es jetzt und heute, da ich die 2 anderen ggrakas nur bis 16uhr habe.... mit 1000W krieg ich die 4. nicht zum laufen, ach hätte ich damals nicht gespart. jetzt extra deswegen zu caseking heizen und was dickeres kaufen? hmmm....

2. NT besorgt, 4GPU CF enabled, los gehts^^

3. 4400 Punkte, irgendwann stagniert die skalierung einfach^^


----------

